# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2015



## cuppa tee (Jun 1, 2015)

_June, gentle June, of whom the crooners croon,
Sweet month of silk, of salmon, and the swoon;
June, what a chance you had—to be your best,
The fighting friend of Freedom in the West!
_
Today is the 30th anniversary of this criminal action......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Beanfield


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2015)

Good point. I shall repost my unusual commuter post in the correct thread


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (Jun 1, 2015)

That makes me sick. Why did they have to kill it? 

So unfair.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2015)

It's not dead. It's sleeping


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> It's not dead. It's sleeping



I don't see any restraints. I hope they got the tranquiliser dose right, or there will be carnage.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jun 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I don't see any restraints. I hope they got the tranquiliser dose right, or there will be carnage.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone got an email contact for Brixton Green please? The website form isn't work. Requests via social media are not being answered.

Thanks.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Has anyone got an email contact for Brixton Green please? The website form isn't work. Requests via social media are not being answered.
> 
> Thanks.




I have Brad's email address. Would that help?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 1, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I have Brad's email address. Would that help?



Yes please - feel free to send over as a PM if it is his Brixton Green address, rather than a personal one.

Thanks.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I don't see any restraints. I hope they got the tranquiliser dose right, or there will be carnage.



It was on it's way to an autopsy so I think there is a fairly good chance it was in fact fairly dead and not just taking a kip

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...ife-size-dinosaur-5801593?ICID=FB_mirror_main

Apparently rotting T-rexes smell a bit like badger shit.  You learn something new every day.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2015)

They took it on a full tour of London as well, judging by that article.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> They took it on a full tour of London as well, judging by that article.


So clever marketing then.


----------



## superfly101 (Jun 1, 2015)

The google street map photo car was heading up Brixton Hill @ just before noon today so... all change and Brixton will look all sunny n shiny. 

Also went to Jones the Butchers at the bottom of Brockwell Park/Duwlich Road. 

Wow just wow it's cheaper than Tesco or any farmers market stall but with a quality higher than Moans, Doves or the Ginger pig.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> The google street map photo car was heading up Brixton Hill @ just before noon today so... all change and Brixton will look all sunny n shiny.
> 
> Also went to Jones the Butchers at the bottom of Brockwell Park/Duwlich Road.
> 
> Wow just wow it's cheaper than Tesco or any farmers market stall but with a quality higher than Moans, Doves or the Ginger pig.


sssh! don't tell everyone!


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> The google street map photo car was heading up Brixton Hill @ just before noon today so... all change and Brixton will look all sunny n shiny.


 Perhaps not the right thread or forum to muse on this, but since you mention it...

I won't even try to calculate how many miles all the streets and roads in Britain might amount to... 100,000 at least? A massive effort by Google to re-photograph it all every 2-3 years. I hope their cars are zero-emissions.


----------



## se5 (Jun 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> Perhaps not the right thread or forum to muse on this, but since you mention it...
> 
> I won't even try to calculate how many miles all the streets and roads in Britain might amount to... 100,000 at least? A massive effort by Google to re-photograph it all every 2-3 years. I hope their cars are zero-emissions.



Doing a little google I see its more like 245,000 miles. I think they did the Brixton/ Camberwell area in June 2014 but maybe there  have been so many changes in the area that  they are back once again  a year later


----------



## Ms T (Jun 1, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> The google street map photo car was heading up Brixton Hill @ just before noon today so... all change and Brixton will look all sunny n shiny.
> 
> Also went to Jones the Butchers at the bottom of Brockwell Park/Duwlich Road.
> 
> Wow just wow it's cheaper than Tesco or any farmers market stall but with a quality higher than Moans, Doves or the Ginger pig.



I like Jones but I wouldn't say the quality is above any of the butchers you mention.  Definitely cheaper though.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2015)

se5 said:


> Doing a little google I see its more like 245,000 miles. I think they did the Brixton/ Camberwell area in June 2014 but maybe there  have been so many changes in the area that  they are back once again  a year later


Bloody hell. Even more of a Herculean effort than I thought. After the initial wave of publicity when Street View first came to light, I fail to see the commercial advantage of updating such a massive database so often. Especially considering they have no rivals.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

Lumme, it's mighty windy out there.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> Bloody hell. Even more of a Herculean effort than I thought. After the initial wave of publicity when Street View first came to light, I fail to see the commercial advantage of updating such a massive database so often. Especially considering they have no rivals.


Er, they do have rivals. Bing and Apple for starters. And who wants to look at out of date maps/street views?

You'd be the first to complain if you found the service inaccurate and or outdated. I find Street View to be really handy.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

Do Apple and Bing offer street view modes? First I hear of it...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 2, 2015)

Queue for tube this morning was worst I've seen. Right up to KFC 

Works finishing in July they say.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 2, 2015)

Josephine Avenue residents use graffiti to tell trailer fly-tippers to clear out. The other trailer is daubed 'CU*T'.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> Do Apple and Bing offer street view modes? First I hear of it...


Amazingly, the tech world doesn't sit back and say, "Oh well, Google have already done the immensely popular Street View so we won't bother making our own".

Apple are already rumoured to be working on their own version. Microsoft already have a version up and running.


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Amazingly, the tech world doesn't sit back and say, "Oh well, Google have already done the immensely popular Street View so we won't bother making our own".
> 
> Apple are already rumoured to be working on their own version. Microsoft already have a version up and running.


Even those articles say out of date, low resolution and patchy, (and one doesn't exist yet)- and in your post you say that's exactly what a person wouldn't want


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Even those articles say out of date, low resolution and patchy, (and one doesn't exist yet)- and in your post you say that's exactly what a person wouldn't want


The tech world can change overnight and market leaders toppled when new, superior  products emerge. So companies have to keep improving their product to stay ahead of current and as yet unannounced competitors. You understand that, right?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

And in Brixton news...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

I received a leaflet through the letterbox about the new education centre on Brixton Hill. I've lost it. Anyone else have details?

ETA This may be it:
http://www.lambethcollege.ac.uk/finding-us/brixton-centre/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> And in Brixton news...



*"and general chat"*


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *"and general chat"*


I welcome your progressively liberal catch all anything goes interpretation. I wonder if we can get confirmation that nothing is ever off topic in these monthly threads?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

We've now ascertained that photo mapping vehicles will continue to be a feature on Brixton's streets.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

Well that's nice.


New shop called Doodle opening roughly opposite the tube (old mobile shop iirc). Run by network rail, it will be a parcel delivery/collection point, presumably to cater for people who are not at home to receive deliveries. (according to the guy having a ciggie break in the doorway).


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Well that's nice.
> 
> 
> New shop called Doodle opening roughly opposite the tube (old mobile shop iirc). Run by network rail, it will be a parcel delivery/collection point, presumably to cater for people who are not at home to receive deliveries. (according to the guy having a ciggie break in the doorway).


It'll be this lot then: https://www.doddle.it/






(((PO)))


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice idea. Wonder how it's operating costs compare to services using corner shops / chemists to do much the same thing? Staff and premises costs will be pretty hefty. The rent on that store must be £100k plus.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 2, 2015)

Lease is probably a Network Rail owned asset though? Like the tunnels etc. leading to the M&S / Bon Marche.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Lease is probably a Network Rail owned asset though? Like the tunnels etc. leading to the M&S / Bon Marche.


Firstly, from what I could see on the site I reckon he may have had that bit about NR wrong. Secondly, even if it were NR I'm pretty sure the rent value of the unit would need to be accounted for somewhere. A company does not just give up 100,000k pa (guessing) income and pretend it isn't a cost.


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2015)

editor said:


> The tech world can change overnight and market leaders toppled when new, superior  products emerge. So companies have to keep improving their product to stay ahead of current and as yet unannounced competitors. You understand that, right?


Oh gosh silly me. Thankyou so much for explaining business 101 to me


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

Apologies everyone for raising the (apparently) highly contentious issue of street level mapping. I shall stick to discussing nu-Brixton burger ventures and the delights of the Village from now on, which by comparison seem model subjects of harmony and mutual agreement


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2015)

Doddle is a JV between network rail and the investors behind Travelex. It can't record lease costs below the line- that breaks accounting rules.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Doddle is a JV between network rail and the investors behind Travelex. It can't record lease costs below the line- that breaks accounting rules.


Cheers for checking that out.

I still don't believe that in putting together the business plan no one had had to justify the loss of the rental income. And if it is a JV, set up as a separate entity, the rent paid to NR is surely not below the line?


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Cheers for checking that out.
> 
> I still don't believe that in putting together the business plan no one had had to justify the loss of the rental income. And if it is a JV, set up as a separate entity, the rent paid to NR is surely not below the line?


That's what I meant- the rent will have to be recorded as a liability. It is a liability to a separate entity, albeit one that is an owner of the new entity. National Rail can't give them the site rent free


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2015)

There was another good night at the BookJam last night. 
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...rthday-with-another-busy-night-at-hootananny/


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2015)

Just saw a kid on a scooter being grabbed by plain clothes police outside the Ritzy. Moral of the story: when stopped at the lights always check your mirrors in case plod are in the car behind you.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Josephine Avenue residents use graffiti to tell trailer fly-tippers to clear out. The other trailer is daubed 'CU*T'. View attachment 72185


Beautiful.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Well that's nice.
> 
> 
> New shop called Doodle opening roughly opposite the tube (old mobile shop iirc). Run by network rail, it will be a parcel delivery/collection point, presumably to cater for people who are not at home to receive deliveries. (according to the guy having a ciggie break in the doorway).



There's one at Brighton station.  I thought it was a stationery shop and went in to buy a card.  Oops.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Just saw a kid on a scooter being grabbed by plain clothes police outside the Ritzy. Moral of the story: when stopped at the lights always check your mirrors in case plod are in the car behind you.


I very nearly did a U- turn with my van opposite the Ritzy yesterday (coming north from Brixton Hill and on the lane that lets you turn right onto CHL) but as I checked my mirror I saw a meat wagon was right behind me. Not even sure it'd be an illegal move as it's not signposted otherwise, but best not risk it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> I very nearly did a U- turn with my van opposite the Ritzy yesterday (coming north from Brixton Hill and on the lane that lets you turn right onto CHL) but as I checked my mirror I saw a meat wagon was right behind me. Not even sure it'd be an illegal move as it's not signposted otherwise, but best not risk it.


I've seen the police doing U turns there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2015)

Contrarian said:


> Hi I live in Lewisham and work in mental health services. I was shown some posts on Sunday on this forum on the topic of co-location of IAPT staff in Jobcentres and put the pros and cons voiced in this forum together. If anyone has any other thoughts on add I would love to get a discussion going on the issue. It's not within my power particularly to do much on my own, but I have friends who work in IAPT who aren't too happy with what's happening and it would be really useful for them to read what the local community thinks and to have the issue highlighted.
> 
> From http://base-uk.org/members/news/budget- ... -announced
> More support for people with mental health conditions
> These were announced in the March budget statement and include early access to supported Online Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and the co-location of IAPT (Increased Access to Psychological Therapy) staff in Jobcentres. This will begin with Streatham Jobcentre Plus. For more information on these and other measures announced, go to Budget 2015 on gov.uk.



You might want to start a thread on UK politics/ current affairs or Health/ relationships/sexuality forum about this. Not sure which is best. 


Good to hear that some practitioners are not happy with this.


----------



## Contrarian (Jun 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> You might want to start a thread on UK politics/ current affairs about this.
> 
> Good to hear that some practitioners are not happy with this.



Thanks for the heads up. I've posted on there and the thread is awaiting moderation.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2015)

Contrarian said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've posted on there and the thread is awaiting moderation.



Oh yes just seen you only just joined. Which is why it awaits moderators ok. 

Does not happen once you have been here a while.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all - I've just seen this plea on FB, thought I'd share with you good local folks













Simon Warde

MISSING - PLEASE HELP

This is my brother-in-law, Nigel Sanderson. He left his home in Brockley, South London at 10:30pm on 1st June 2015 and has not been seen since. He was wearing a burgundy beanie hat, sky blue hoodie, blue jeans and blue Adidas trainers.

Nigel suffers from depression and has been experiencing a very difficult time recently. When he left the house he said he was going to the Maudsley psychiatric hospital in Camberwell to check in for treatment but he never arrived.

PLEASE SHARE THIS POST, ESPECIALLY IF YOU OR YOUR FRIENDS LIVE IN SOUTH EAST LONDON, and encourage your friends to do the same.

Nige's family and friends love him very much and we are all very worried about him. He's quite approachable so if you see him, speak to him and please contact the police.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

Something a little different: 






First ever Psychedelic Action! comes to Brixton’s Windrush Square, Sat 6th June


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Hello all - I've just seen this plea on FB, thought I'd share with you good local folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been updated on the Facebook page (accessible through Simon Wardle's link above)
Apparently Nigel is back with his family, so issue is resolved.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Got a flyer through the door yesterday advertising a Summer Fete next weekend in St John's Wood (come and see Peppa Pig etc).

Still puzzling over why I got this. Does Royal Mail's junk mail department think St John's Wood is coterminous with Stockwell?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Got a flyer through the door yesterday advertising a Summer Fete next weekend in St John's Wood (come and see Peppa Pig etc).
> 
> Still puzzling over why I got this. Does Royal Mail's junk mail department think St John's Wood is coterminous with Stockwell?


I got one of those too.


----------



## se5 (Jun 3, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> I got one of those too.



And me - distribution company gave out wrong leaflets to deliverers? Although I seem to remember having got a similar leaflet in a previous year and thinking it was strange


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2015)

Got this from Future Brixton.



> In March we were really pleased to announce that we have been given money to invest into Brixton from the Mayor of London’s High Street Fund. We have a total of £869,000, with the Council putting in a further £390,000 to make at total of £1,259,000. We could not have got this money without the fantastic support of the Brixton Market Traders’ Federation (BMTF). While part of the money will go to other important projects in the area, over £1m is directly for the street markets.



This Saturday:





> [*]*5– 6June*, our own market stalls on Electric Avenue and Brixton Station Road, open to all, to come and discuss the project
> [*]*6 June ,*“walkshop” sessions, open to all, to come and discuss the plans while touring the markets. Register here.


----------



## Simon Burnett (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in... Anyway

I represent SmallWorld Urbanism, we're a community focussed planning, design, gardening and engagement organisation that operates out of No.6 Somerleyton Road. Over the past year or so you may have seen us pottering about with plants or making planters and seating from old pallets. We've also been involved in the new Granville Market Space, getting the site suitable to hold a weekly market, we also sell and give away a bunch of plants at the market too. In our work we place a strong emphasis on maximising the use of recycled and reclaimed materials and also getting as many people involved in he organisation of their own space as possible.

Over the coming months we'll be working on a number of new projects in and around Brixton and would love to involve as many people in the process as possible. I'm posting up here to see if anyone would like to get involved. It's really fun and we make lots of nice things. We're looking for anyone that enjoys a spot of gardening or would like to learn a bit more about permaculture and also anyone who'd like to start making furniture and planters from reclaimed materials.

You can find more info about ourselves at our website: smallworldurbanism.com

If you fancy getting involved please drop us an email at smallworldurbanism@gmail.com or send us a message on facebook or twitter (@smallworldurban) 

Thanks

Simon


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2015)

What sounded like a full on cop car chase just hurtled down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2015)

editor your gig next week's made the front page of the South London Press.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2015)

Greebo said:


> editor your gig next week's made the front page of the South London Press.


Ooh, that's fantastic news! Can you post up a scan?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, that's fantastic news! Can you post up a scan?


ViolentPanda you've got the paper and you're near the scanner, can you do it, please? 

Edited to add:  You'll have to wait a couple of hours - he's asleep.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2015)

Taster of the real thing, which will be scanned later.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2015)

The real thing.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2015)

Some pics: 











Chilling out in Brixton’s Granville market on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## T & P (Jun 7, 2015)

Something happened in Stockwell last night. The pavement outside The Swan and on the entrance to the housing across the road was closed with police tape, and there was paramedic equipment scattered on the ground.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone help with this request?



> Land on corner of acre lane and kings avenue
> 
> I have been trying to find out who owns this land for a long time as I
> am interested in doing something for kids there, would you happen to
> know who owns it and how I would get in touch with them?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2015)

The Algerian cafe on Brixton Station Road really does turn out good food at very reasonable prices.  I just had an excellent and massive falafel wrap, with perfectly fried falafel, salad and roasted vegetables, for £4.    My dining companion was equally pleased with his merguez wrap.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Algerian cafe on Brixton Station Road really does turn out good food at very reasonable prices.  I just had an excellent and massive falafel wrap, with perfectly fried falafel, salad and roasted vegetables, for £4.    My dining companion was equally pleased with his merguez wrap.



Are you talking about the Moroccan cafe opposite San Marino or the Algerian cafe opposite the rec?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm hearing that the nu-residents of Brixton Square have been lodging noise complaints a-plenty in the direction of Granville market space.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Are you talking about the Moroccan cafe opposite San Marino or the Algerian cafe opposite the rec?



The one opposite San Marino which I believe is also run by Algerians.  The food is very similar to Moroccan food.


----------



## Jangleballix (Jun 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone help with this request?


https://www.gov.uk/search-property-information-land-registry


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone help with this request?



There is a placard up on the site which I think names some property organisation/firm/dodgy front? (i only say dodgy cos I remember reading some bollox line like 'finding space for your dreams' or suchlike.) Saw it when passing that site a few days ago - will take a pic if i'm going that way again.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> This has been updated on the Facebook page (accessible through Simon Wardle's link above)
> Apparently Nigel is back with his family, so issue is resolved.


Oh - thanks everso, much appreciated.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The one opposite San Marino which I believe is also run by Algerians.  The food is very similar to Moroccan food.



Not being a pedant, but they are most definitely Moroccans who run it. Nonetheless, as you said, their value-for-money sandwiches are great. Their kofta sandwich is always full to the brim with cumin seasoned mince lamb held together by a scrambled egg, topped with a handful of chips and salad. £4.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Not being a pedant, but they are most definitely Moroccans who run it. Nonetheless, as you said, their value-for-money sandwiches are great. Their kofta sanwich is always full to the brim with cumin seasoned mince lamb held together by a scrambled egg, topped with some a handful of chips and salad. £4.


The man I was talking to who appears to be the boss said he was Algerian.    I have for now switched my Sunday brunching allegiance from Cafe Max to the North African place.  Coffee and cake in Max though.


----------



## Manter (Jun 7, 2015)

Your description has made me hungry uk benzo


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The man I was talking to who appears to be the boss said he was Algerian.



The brothers that run the place are from Casablanca. Maybe it was an employee of theirs that happens to be from Algeria? 

What amazes me the most about the place is the number of languages spoken between all of them: Arabic, English, French, Spanish, German, Berber, Italian.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jun 7, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> The brothers that run the place are from Casablanca. Maybe it was an employee of theirs that happens to be from Algeria?
> 
> What amazes me the most about the place is the number of languages spoken between all of them: Arabic, English, French, Spanish, German, Berber, Italian.


...and Dutch!

All their food is good. Try the merguez or liver demi-baguettes - again smothered in harissa, frites, salad, peppers + sweet, sweet mint tea. Will set you back £5 in all.

A cosmically different experience from Pop Brixton.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Shhhhhh I still want to be able to get a seat when I get my amazing stuffed to overflowing falafel wrap with yummy pickles, and the delicious, nurturing butterbean soup.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 7, 2015)

Apols if this has already been noted/discussed but...
What fresh hell is this? 'Real Baby Mothers of Brixton' ?? WHAT???
https://youtu.be/NiU03Zge1qg


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Apols if this has already been noted/discussed but...
> What fresh hell is this? 'Real Baby Mothers of Brixton' ?? WHAT???
> https://youtu.be/NiU03Zge1qg


"A fictional dramality parody based on the stereotypical Brixton Baby Mother."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2015)

I have lived here in Brixton for the best of 50 years.
What would you like to do with me?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 8, 2015)

When you go ,go.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 8, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Apols if this has already been noted/discussed but...
> What fresh hell is this? 'Real Baby Mothers of Brixton' ?? WHAT???
> https://youtu.be/NiU03Zge1qg




Read the comments on you tube - some people find it really funny and full of potential and others think it is negative stereotyping. 

Some more debate here:

http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/petition-stop-production-real-baby-mothers-brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Algerian cafe on Brixton Station Road really does turn out good food at very reasonable prices.  I just had an excellent and massive falafel wrap, with perfectly fried falafel, salad and roasted vegetables, for £4.    My dining companion was equally pleased with his merguez wrap.



I like that part of Brixton Station road. My French friend who grew up in North Africa and Lebanon rates the silver trailer that serves food as well. And its affordable.

What is sad is that the cafes in the arches are under threat from Network Rail.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2015)

As has been reported here before the large building at 250 Ferndale Road ( where the post office is) has been acquired by a firm of architects Squire and partners as there new headquarters. I went to the exhibition they put on to the public recently of there initial plans for the building.

They sent me this email.



> On behalf of Squire and Partners, we would like to thank everyone who has been involved in the consultation process for the development of 240-250 Ferndale Road, Brixton for taking time to share your views and ideas.  Feedback on the proposals was gathered both through engagement with key stakeholders, and through the public consultation held in May 2015. In total of 75 people attended the drop-in exhibitions over 2 days. Please find attached the Statement of Community Involvement report which documents the consultation process, findings and outcomes in full.
> 
> 
> 
> The planning application for 240-250 Ferndale Road was submitted to the Lambeth Council on 1st June 2015. The documents including the Statement of Community Involvement, will be made available online through the Lambeth Council website once it is validated.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 8, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I like that part of Brixton Station road. My French friend who grew up in North Africa and Lebanon rates the silver trailer that serves food as well. And its affordable.
> 
> What is sad is that the cafes in the arches are under threat from Network Rail.


The silver trailer is part of the same Moroccan cafe.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 9, 2015)

Given the entrance to the tube is so bloody crowded in the mornings, why aren't security chucking out the random people advertising private businesses who are blocking the entrance. This morning on top of all the newspapers and time out there was a guy handing out stuff for the Clapham sports grounds... Its not even in bloody Brixton. Grumble grumble bad mood


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2015)

Rocket no.9 said:


> ...and Dutch!
> 
> All their food is good. Try the merguez or liver demi-baguettes - again smothered in harissa, frites, salad, peppers + sweet, sweet mint tea. Will set you back £5 in all.
> 
> A cosmically different experience from Pop Brixton.


Yep. And I fear that the Pop Brixton effect will soon send ways of depressing homogenisation along Station Road.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Read the comments on you tube - some people find it really funny and full of potential and others think it is negative stereotyping.
> 
> Some more debate here:
> 
> http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/petition-stop-production-real-baby-mothers-brixton



it is negative stereotyping


----------



## reubeness (Jun 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reubeness (Jun 9, 2015)

Just saw one of the volunteers from Smallworld Urban, Coldharbour Lane he told me they have been kicked  off the site yesterday, turned off the water and electricity


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2015)

reubeness said:


> Just saw one of the volunteers from Smallworld Urban, Coldharbour Lane he told me they have been kicked  off the site yesterday, turned off the water and electricity


Oh for fuck's sake. Let me see if I can find out more.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2015)

reubeness said:


> Just saw one of the volunteers from Smallworld Urban, Coldharbour Lane he told me they have been kicked  off the site yesterday, turned off the water and electricity


Apparently not true at all, thankfully!


----------



## Black Halo (Jun 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> With these pdfs. Here and here


Think you have linked to files in your inbox/personal file store so getting asked to sign in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The man I was talking to who appears to be the boss said he was Algerian.    I have for now switched my Sunday brunching allegiance from Cafe Max to the North African place.  Coffee and cake in Max though.



hmmm... this explains why we no longer see you in Max!  Maybe we'll try the North African (diplomatic ) place too!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2015)

The walled garden in Brockwell Park is looking pretty splendid at the moment, particularly the eastern edge. Definitely worth a look. I hardly ever get to look in there as it's no dogs.

The other walled area between the Lido and tennis courts (for Found festival) is not looking so great. Fencing it off for a full week seems petty extreme.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2015)

yes.. that wall has really pissed me off - they started putting it up early yesterday morning and then this morning when I went down - a huge bloody great wall/barrier thing.  Horrible.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The walled garden in Brockwell Park is looking pretty splendid at the moment, particularly the eastern edge.  <snip>


Thanks for the heads up. *checks for enough space on camera's memory card*


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. that wall has really pissed me off - they started putting it up early yesterday morning and then this morning when I went down - a huge bloody great wall/barrier thing.  Horrible.



And some how managed to mess up the corner bit by the lido, creating a bottle neck where there's currently those orange protective strips to protect the grass reseeding.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> And some how managed to mess up the corner bit by the lido, creating a bottle neck where there's currently those orange protective strips to protect the grass reseeding.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> And some how managed to mess up the corner bit by the lido, creating a bottle neck where there's currently those orange protective strips to protect the grass reseeding.


Lambeth.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> hmmm... this explains why we no longer see you in Max!  Maybe we'll try the North African (diplomatic ) place too!


More probable is that I work half of the time on Sunday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2015)

Ms T said:


> More probable is that I work half of the time on Sunday.



and we're often not around recently for whatever reason, usually camping - so we keep missing each other.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 9, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The man I was talking to who appears to be the boss said he was Algerian.    I have for now switched my Sunday brunching allegiance from Cafe Max to the North African place.  Coffee and cake in Max though.



Hmmm do they do Tangine?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2015)

I think they do on some days. 

Went for a kofte wrap and a mint tea today - also yummy.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it is negative stereotyping



How do we deal with it then? It's written by a bunch of women calling themselves the Chocolate sisters. They presumably think it's funny/entertainment. I'm presuming they are stereotyping something they are familiar with. I feel it's not by business to make a judgement.

 Did books like Baby Father and Yardie get called up for negative stereotyping?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> How do we deal with it then? It's written by a bunch of women calling themselves the Chocolate sisters. They presumably think it's funny/entertainment. I'm presuming they are stereotyping something they are familiar with. I feel it's not by business to make a judgement.
> 
> Did books like Baby Father and Yardie get called up for negative stereotyping?



Did you watch the pilot?

They might think it's funny, it might be written by three black girls, but it's a) not funny b) insulting c) not very clever

Stereotyping in general is a poor path for comedy.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you watch the pilot?
> 
> They might think it's funny, it might be written by three black girls, but it's a) not funny b) insulting c) not very clever
> 
> Stereotyping in general is a poor path for comedy.



I haven't watched the whole thing - will do.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Think you have linked to files in your inbox/personal file store so getting asked to sign in.



I will try to down load them and do it instead.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

¥


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Algerian cafe on Brixton Station Road really does turn out good food at very reasonable prices.  I just had an excellent and massive falafel wrap, with perfectly fried falafel, salad and roasted vegetables, for £4.    My dining companion was equally pleased with his merguez wrap.


I might try this for lunch today...


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been sent a press release from a personal trainer for "mums and bubs group sessions" in a local park. What is a bub?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> <snip> What is a bub?


AFAIK yet another twee word for baby or smallish toddler.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK yet another twee word for baby or smallish toddler.


Very Australian.

Twee as we/they are.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK yet another twee word for baby or smallish toddler.


A personal trainer for a new born baby? (the press release said the training  was perfect for 'new mums'). Jesus. Why would a "bub" need a personal trainer?


----------



## Manter (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> A personal trainer for a new born baby? (the press release said the training  was perfect for 'new mums'). Jesus. Why would a "bub" need a personal trainer?


I am going to pretend that question was honestly meant. 

When you have a newborn you often desperately want to get some physical activity because you feel bluergh but you can't because of the newborn. These classes are designed around prams etc so suddenly you can get out there and do something

You are also very often lonely and isolated, these classes help you make friends in a similar situation- or even just get out of the house and talk to someone

I know a lot of people who went to this sort of session, or baby yoga in the lido, baby Pilates in the rec, baby salsa in streatham- all easy to mock but very positive for lots of new mums.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Manter said:


> I am going to pretend that question was honestly meant.
> 
> When you have a newborn you often desperately want to get some physical activity because you feel bluergh but you can't because of the newborn. These classes are designed around prams etc so suddenly you can get out there and do something
> 
> ...


Of course it was. I understand Mums wanting to exercise (and socialise) but as it appeared to be targeted at 'new mums' _and_ their 'bubs' I'm at a loss to understand what kind of personal training a new born baby would need in the park.

Unless it was just a badly written press release of course.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2015)

Need to hire a mobile toilet for our street party on July 4.

Anyone know of an affordable supplier?

(And you can roll out your loo gags too)


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Need to hire a mobile toilet for our street party on July 4. <snip> (And you can roll out your loo gags too)


Surely you can flush one out using google or the local phone directory?  *gets coat*

Best of luck tracking a supplier down at a busy time of year.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Surely you can flush one out using google or the local phone directory?  *gets coat*
> 
> Best of luck tracking a supplier down at a busy time of year.



Ha! Quotes have been pricey so far. £400 apparently.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Ha! Quotes have been pricey so far. £400 apparently.


 

I've heard that where there's muck there's brass, but that's taking the piss to a profiteering extent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

Manter said:


> I am going to pretend that question was honestly meant.
> 
> When you have a newborn you often desperately want to get some physical activity because you feel bluergh but you can't because of the newborn. These classes are designed around prams etc so suddenly you can get out there and do something
> 
> ...



You have to admit that the mental image of an infant being told to do 10 chin-ups by some lycra'd gimboid is a *bit* disturbing!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Ha! Quotes have been pricey so far. £400 apparently.


If it's not a daft question, as it's a street party why can't people just nip home?


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Ha! Quotes have been pricey so far. £400 apparently.


 
No other suppliers in the pipeline?
[sorry]


----------



## Twattor (Jun 11, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> If it's not a daft question, as it's a street party why can't people just nip home?



what about us interlopers who just turn up to listen to their music, drink their beer, eat their jerk chicken and enjoy their sunshine.  It is quite a march to the elm park tavern every time you need a leak.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> If it's not a daft question, as it's a street party why can't people just nip home?



Good point. Answers:

1) Long road!

2) Six bands, sound technicians, entertainers, beer tent, food stalls, bike clinic, city farm etc! 

3) It's a party very much open to everyone - rather than a street one - not least because the £4k budget is wasted on one road.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2015)

Twattor said:


> what about us interlopers who just turn up to listen to their music, drink their beer, eat their jerk chicken and enjoy their sunshine.  It is quite a march to the elm park tavern every time you need a leak.



Exactly this. 

And you are very welcome on July 4


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Good point. Answers:
> 
> 1) Long road!
> 
> ...



I'm taking that as an invite.... see you there!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 11, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Need to hire a mobile toilet for our street party on July 4.
> 
> Anyone know of an affordable supplier?
> 
> (And you can roll out your loo gags too)


Loo Reed? *sorry* *gets coat*


----------



## se5 (Jun 11, 2015)

Parents may be interested in the Lambeth early action partnership event in Myatts Fields Park tomorrow with face painting, food, games and other activities. 
LEAP seems to be a 10 year initiative to improve the lives of local children http://www.leaplambeth.org.uk/


----------



## leanderman (Jun 12, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm taking that as an invite.... see you there!



Excellent. All welcome. Should know what the bands, and beers, are soon.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 12, 2015)

Private Eye has been investigating Helen Hayes MP, hinting at conflicts of interest regarding the Network Rail plan to kill the shops on Brixton Station Road. Is all the info below already known to the campaigners?



> TESSA JOWELL’S successor as Labour MP for the diverse south London constituency of Dulwich and West Norwood has many advantages. Bright and articulate, if not wildly charismatic, youngish, female, neither union hack nor think-tank wonk, Helen Hayes has those valuable attributes for a Labour star of the future: “experience of the real world” and “understands business”.
> 
> When she was a 23-year-old fresh out of Balliol College, Oxford, Hayes set up her own “urban consultancy” which helped struggling high street shops stay afloat with heritage grants while the fad for out-of-town shopping centres was in full swing. Urban Practitioners specialised in the arts of “public consultation” and the legal box-ticking councils and developers must do to ensure their visions pass muster.
> 
> ...



http://www.private-eye.co.uk/issue-1394/hp-sauce


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Private Eye has been investigating Helen Hayes MP, hinting at conflicts of interest regarding the Network Rail plan to kill the shops on Brixton Station Road. Is all the info below already known to the campaigners?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.private-eye.co.uk/issue-1394/hp-sauce


it will be known to any of the campaigners who buy the periodical. or rather those that read it.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Private Eye has been investigating Helen Hayes MP, hinting at conflicts of interest regarding the Network Rail plan to kill the shops on Brixton Station Road. Is all the info below already known to the campaigners?
> http://www.private-eye.co.uk/issue-1394/hp-sauce


There's another intriguing bit on page 7 of that issue. Not linkable, but briefly it points out the inconsistency of Lambeth Council's 1990s Chief Executive Heather Rabbatts resigning from FIFA's anti discrimination task force on 1st June "making a stand against corruption" when Rabbatts own husband was the promoter of Qatar's 2022 bid through his company Vero Communications.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Seems to be quite a serious accident involving a scooter on Coldharbour Lane between Shakespeare Rd & Moorlands Rd.
There's been an ambulance in attendance for about 20 minutes now, loads of police and loads of people.

Not enough to stop the traffic though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be quite a serious accident involving a scooter on Coldharbour Lane between Shakespeare Rd & Moorlands Rd.
> There's been an ambulance in attendance for about 20 minutes now, loads of police and loads of people.
> 
> Not enough to stop the traffic though.



I got "clipped" today by a wing mirror of a truck that was behind me and the driver cut inside at the lights because he was in a hurry or was he just being a murderous cunt of a motorist that had a manslaughter moment? The passenger apologised and no doubt saved my life because he alerted the driver.
I did not come up the left hand side, he overtook me and nearly killed me.

The A23 is fucking dangerous.
The first thing that needs to change is the motorist mindset.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm going to step off the Board for a bit.
I'm not unwell, look at some truth;
https://www.strava.com/athletes/8507955?utm_source=top-nav
If you want to take a moment digest that; then stop calling me a drunk.

There was a moment when you all felt better. Can you remember?
When posters were playing ego games about human rights?
That you might have joined in for a laugh.
But you got away without a ban.
Let's be honest about things, you thought you could bully people like me via PM.
When it was all "just me."
I'm not ok with any of that and all of needs to change.
I'm no longer obliged by unspoken restraints, I can now speak freely. I was
never obliged anyway.

Just answer the obvious question.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 13, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm going to step off the Board for a bit.
> I'm not unwell, look at some truth;
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/8507955?utm_source=top-nav



Nice stats.

Didn't really follow the rest of the post but hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I got "clipped" today by a wing mirror of a truck that was behind me and the driver cut inside at the lights because he was in a hurry or was he just being a murderous cunt of a motorist that had a manslaughter moment? The passenger apologised and no doubt saved my life because he alerted the driver.
> I did not come up the left hand side, he overtook me and nearly killed me.
> 
> The A23 is fucking dangerous.
> The first thing that needs to change is the motorist mindset.



Was saying that 40 years ago, but little has changed,and there are many more cars on the road now too.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 13, 2015)

Just been for a swim in the rec, for the first time in about 5 years, I was struck by how lucky we are to have this facility on our doorstep. For all it's imperfections, how nice it is to have a pool that's well used by a cross section of the community of all ages and abilities, right within walking distance.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be quite a serious accident involving a scooter on Coldharbour Lane between Shakespeare Rd & Moorlands Rd.
> There's been an ambulance in attendance for about 20 minutes now, loads of police and loads of people.
> 
> Not enough to stop the traffic though.



Don't suppose you know how the motorcyclist is? When I looked out it didn't look good and being a biker myself it's always horrible to see a another rider in a bad way.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 13, 2015)

What is this @LambethRR shit on Twitter? 'Live content curated by top Lambeth influencers'. Fuck off.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Don't suppose you know how the motorcyclist is? When I looked out it didn't look good and being a biker myself it's always horrible to see a another rider in a bad way.


I'm afraid I don't. I only knew something happened when the ambulance arrived - because of the flashing lights.
I don't know how it happened, or whether the motorcyclist is pulling through. It doesn't seem to have been picked up by any news service or by MPS.


----------



## Waladli (Jun 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be quite a serious accident involving a scooter on Coldharbour Lane between Shakespeare Rd & Moorlands Rd.
> There's been an ambulance in attendance for about 20 minutes now, loads of police and loads of people.
> 
> Not enough to stop the traffic though.



There was a scooter racing loudly up and down around CHL, Moorlands Road, Loughborough Park last night around 9:30 pm. Wouldn't be surprised if it was the same one..


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> What is this @LambethRR shit on Twitter? 'Live content curated by top Lambeth influencers'. Fuck off.


Not defending it - but is does only seem to be a Twitter search engine.
I can understand your nausea at the pompous nu-urban political description though.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Waladli said:


> There was a scooter racing loudly up and down around CHL, Moorlands Road, Loughborough Park last night around 9:30 pm. Wouldn't be surprised if it was the same one..


Possibly - I notice there seemed to be a lot of people involved in discussions with the police in the aftermath. Could be why I suppose.
Maybe it might be worth contacting the local Coldharbour police - if it's possible to get through. They might know what happened.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

Saw these naked cyclists this afternoon in Brixton. Not sure what it was about. Got some applause at the lights.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow - really want to hear the story behind that one


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2015)

On a more cheerful note, the Weekender has just advertised planning application for the Granville Street Market. Comments by 22nd June.
In my day (yawn) applications had to be made before doing something. Retrospective applications were almost always rejected.
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NOPETYBO0IB00


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Saw these naked cyclists this afternoon in Brixton. Not sure what it was about. Got some applause at the lights.


Good job they're not in Malaysia - that's all I'm saying


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Wow - really want to hear the story behind that one



http://wiki.worldnakedbikeride.org/index.php?title=London



> The London World Naked Bike Ride is a protest event in London raising awareness of issues such as safety of cyclists on the road, reducing oil dependence and saving the planet.  Find out more about the World Naked Bike Ride Goals here.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 13, 2015)

Brave.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

Great! Yet more corporate shit in Windrush Square. Bur remember: multinational drinking = OK! Street drinkers = bad!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On a more cheerful note, the Weekender has just advertised planning application for the Granville Street Market. Comments by 22nd June.
> In my day (yawn) applications had to be made before doing something. Retrospective applications were almost always rejected.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NOPETYBO0IB00



See Brixton Green are one of the "Stakeholders"



> Brixton Green
> Brixton Green are a nonprofit, registered mutual society, set up by Brixton People,
> they are spearheading the longer term plans to redevelop Somerleyton Road and de-
> liver hundreds of new affordable homes for Brixton residents.



"Spearheading" a bit over the top to say that.

When Carlton Mansions HC were in court the Council were insisting that if they could not get the fire risk argument to work to get us out they would  be seeking vacant possession of site for the reason that works on the site would start summer 2015. That is was reasonable to get vacant possession on that basis alone. Its what stumped us in court as we could not prove otherwise. It was on Council docs that was the planned date.

So I do find it somewhat strange that this date has changed without any reason being given by the Council. In the application they say Cllr Hopkins is supportive and they are asking for a year of use.

If I was cynical about the way the Council acts I might think the Council kept the date of Summer 2015 on there docs until the court case ended. As they wanted a cast iron reason in court to fall back on.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 14, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Private Eye has been investigating Helen Hayes MP, hinting at conflicts of interest regarding the Network Rail plan to kill the shops on Brixton Station Road. Is all the info below already known to the campaigners?
> 
> http://www.private-eye.co.uk/issue-1394/hp-sauce



Private Eye picked up on the Brixton Buzz piece that we published back in April. 

Just before the election Hayes told us:

“I didn’t work on the drawing up of the SPD. When I became a Cllr in 2010 I took the decision that I wouldn’t carry out work in the vicinity in which I represent.”

It's odd though that as a senior partner at the firm she wouldn't be aware of the recommendation of "improving the arches" that her company then sent on to Lambeth Council.

She was VERY keen to press the point that there is 'NO STORY" here.

Like Brixton Buzz, Private Eyes seems to disagree.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Private Eye picked up on the Brixton Buzz piece that we published back in April.
> 
> Just before the election Hayes told us:
> 
> ...


Looks like LJAG may be having her as guest speaker at their AGM - proposed date 9th July.
If so people would no doubt people can ask questions about this - though my feeling is that LJAG want the arches round LJN developed.
So it could all end up a bit conflicted.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Great to see the 414 so busy at 5am on Sat night...


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Aand the sign from Thursday night was still up on Sunday


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Some photos from around town:











Brixton street scenes – lost trousers, buskers, street art and a leaning passenger


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (Jun 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Great to see the 414 so busy at 5am on Sat night...
> 
> View attachment 72741


Busy because the Fridge Bar was closed?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

ی صحبت می کنند said:


> Busy because the Fridge Bar was closed?


Totally different crowd!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2015)

ی صحبت می کنند said:


> Busy because the Fridge Bar was closed?


What's the latest on that? Do you know?


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone know what was going on over Saturday night/ most of Sunday morning in Ferndale Road? Very loud house/garage music and a LOT of talk - sounded like a really large assembly of people, maybe into the hundreds. Seemed to be coming from somewhere in the almshouses? Didn't bother me at all, I'm just curious ...


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm trying to find out more about the sudden closure of Plan B. Website gone, phone line unanswered, nights cancelled. 

It seems it's the second Brixton venue to be bought up by the Columbo Group (the other being the Blues Kitchen)...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 15, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> anyone know what was going on over Saturday night/ most of Sunday morning in Ferndale Road? Very loud house/garage music and a LOT of talk - sounded like a really large assembly of people, maybe into the hundreds. Seemed to be coming from somewhere in the almshouses? Didn't bother me at all, I'm just curious ...



Maybe a private function at The Duke which spilled out onto the street (or the other side at The Trinity). I think the flats next to the Almshouses had a street party a few weeks back, so maybe they had another. I wouldn't have thought the Almshouses would be 'hosting' an event like that, so would have expected police sirens as well.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm trying to find out more about the sudden closure of Plan B. Website gone, phone line unanswered, nights cancelled.
> 
> It seems it's the second Brixton venue to be bought up by the Columbo Group (the other being the Blues Kitchen)...


Had not heard about Plan B.

I heard that they literally walked into Electric Social, which was doing very well and was not for sale, and made them a ridiculous offer which they could not refuse.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Had not heard about Plan B.
> 
> I heard that they literally walked into Electric Social, which was doing very well and was not for sale, and made them a ridiculous offer which they could not refuse.


I've got a contact and am finding out more. Plan B has definitely gone though.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Plan B has definitely gone though.



That's a shame, it was a good venue.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Belushi said:


> That's a shame, it was a good venue.


Awesome sound there.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Here you go:
Brixton’s Plan B club closes for good after buyout by The Colombo Group


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (Jun 15, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What's the latest on that? Do you know?


Licensing meeting 7pm tomorrow.
http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieListDocuments.aspx?MId=9521


> This is an application for the Summary Review of the Premises Licence made under Section 53A of the Licensing Act 2003. The application has been made following a serious incident occurring in associated with the premises on 16 May 2015 in which a member of the public was assaulted. This incident follows another serious incident occurring at the premises on 19 April 2015 that has lead to the Police submitting a review application.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2015)

ی صحبت می کنند said:


> Licensing meeting 7pm tomorrow.
> http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieListDocuments.aspx?MId=9521


Ok. But isn't it kind of irrelevant in the grand scheme of things in that the site is being CPOd?

I suppose it would still be relevant to the owners in that it would make it harder to open elsewhere.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> What is this @LambethRR shit on Twitter? 'Live content curated by top Lambeth influencers'. Fuck off.


 for us non twittering old fogies can you explain?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1572616432958919/

Info on the main march

I have heard the Brixton meet up point is Windrush sq at 11am.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 16, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> for us non twittering old fogies can you explain?


It's just a feed of news relevant to Lambeth. This is their web page bit.ly/1MUPhC3. I suppose it's harmless enough. But the 'curated by top Lambeth influencers' shite gives me an aneurysm. I am boycotting anything which is 'curated'. Wanky hipster nonsense. Unless it's in a proper museum, with proper curators.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 16, 2015)

Friend of mine who is a teacher just posted this on that twitter. Might interest some of you Brixton parents. If it was local to me I'd be going. Have quite strong feelings in support of this protest


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 16, 2015)

This is happening at Whirled next month

https://www.whirledcinema.com/screenings/loughborough-junction/636/whirled-docs-the-brixton-tapes


----------



## se5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Several references to the Brixton branch protests in the article on Foxtons in today's Guardian http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jun/17/is-foxtons-the-estate-agent-london-deserves


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2015)

The Frontline 2015: Double artisan hipster beard action + iPhones + expensive curated hipster shop.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2015)

editor said:


> The Frontline 2015: Double artisan hipster beard action + iPhones + expensive curated hipster shop. <snip>


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2015)

back to the future


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> In my day (yawn) applications had to be made before doing something. Retrospective applications were almost always rejected.



In your day you clearly weren't paying attention. There have been retrospective planning applications since the dawn of time and planning authorities have never been able to refuse retrospective applications just because they are retrospective. They have to be considered on their merits, in accordance with established planning policies.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> In your day you clearly weren't paying attention. There have been retrospective planning applications since the dawn of time and planning authorities have never been able to refuse retrospective applications just because they are retrospective. They have to be considered on their merits, in accordance with established planning policies.


Au contraire - a lot of these applications were for things that were not appropriate to grant. Which is presumably why they didn't apply in the first place.
There are still old school councillors around who could confirm what I'm saying (Dickson, Gentry to name but two)


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Au contraire - a lot of these applications were for things that were not appropriate to grant. Which is presumably why they didn't apply in the first place.
> There are still old school councillors around who could confirm what I'm saying (Dickson, Gentry to name but two)


To be fair in your day no one bothered with retrospective. Because it was never challenged. They just eventually got lawful certificate.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rushy said:


> To be fair in your day no one bothered with retrospective. Because it was never challenged. They just eventually got lawful certificate.


That was if nobody noticed what had been done. Remember that Lambeth Planning had a full cohort of permanent beady-eyed officers in those days - not ones draughted in from Queensland at short notice on self employed contracts. Not to mention some belligerent Councillors on the planning committee!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it possible that people might be interested in what Lambeth Council's pension fund gets up to?

http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s74772/3 London Borough of Lambeth Pension Fund - BG Presentation June 2015 Print.pdf

I find it ironic that one of their best performers this year is "_Royal Caribbean Cruises_" (a cruise ship company Baillie Gifford informs us)
Ethnic cleansing at home, and ethnic tourism for the pension pot?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's the new bar details:  Ekcovision late night cafe/cocktail bar to open up in Brixton Arches on 25th June


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's the new bar details:  Ekcovision late night cafe/cocktail bar to open up in Brixton Arches on 25th June



Dreadful name, but good to have an option for later nights. Do they get a late licence because there is precedent in that location?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Dreadful name, but good to have an option for later nights. Do they get a late licence because there is precedent in that location?


I guess so. There's been a late licence there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I guess so. There's been a late licence there for as long as I can remember.


It was more "Brixton" when it was Taco Joe's - and had no license at all. Talking early1990s here. Taco Joe's just carried on serving till all the customers had gone - a bit like Railton Road used to be 10 years before.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Not to mention some belligerent Councillors on the planning committee!



ex Cllr Palmer is sorely missed. I am not LD supporter but it was only Liberals on planning who would ask the awkward questions.

I was at the planning committee meeting this week to decide the last phase of the Guinness Trust development. Apart from one lone Tory ( Gentry) all the other Labour members just followed the lead from the Chair ( Labour). Depressing. Some of the Labour lot looked like they were there to just make up numbers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2015)

Weather does not look great but there you go.

Meet around 11 am at Windrush sq. The march is from Bank of England to Parliament sq


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/1572616432958919/
> 
> Info on the main march
> 
> I have heard the Brixton meet up point is Windrush sq at 11am.


Thanks for this - I'm currently making banners but was hoping to find out details - plus whether or not and Urbs might be attending [not that I know what you look like!]


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's the new bar details:  Ekcovision late night cafe/cocktail bar to open up in Brixton Arches on 25th June



What I do not understand is how this goes ahead when Network Rail is insisting on vacant possession of the other units. If this unit can be done separately undermines NR argument about complete clear out of the other units.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 19, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Thanks for this - I'm currently making banners but was hoping to find out details - plus whether or not and Urbs might be attending [not that I know what you look like!]


*any Urbs*


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Thanks for this - I'm currently making banners but was hoping to find out details - plus whether or not and Urbs might be attending [not that I know what you look like!]



Hope to see u there. 

I may meet at Windrush sq and cycle up. So will have my cycle gear on. But not sure yet.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Thanks for this - I'm currently making banners but was hoping to find out details - plus whether or not and Urbs might be attending [not that I know what you look like!]



I did put it up on Brixton Noticeboard as well.

Maharani says will be there.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I may meet at Windrush sq and cycle up. So will have my cycle gear on. But not sure yet.


Ey, cool - hope to bump into you [will probs also have a bike in tow, plus home-made banners!]


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2015)

Photos – Brixton campaigners assemble in Windrush Square ahead of the London End Austerity March


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Photos – Brixton campaigners assemble in Windrush Square ahead of the London End Austerity March


Thanks, Ed, for recording this. Brixton may be changing in [to me] a deeply unpleasant direction - but it's still a Top Place where we can still protest in the hope of better futures for all. And - so nice to meet Gramsci in the crowd! and CH1! to put faces to names etc etc. Anyway - thanks, Mike.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 20, 2015)

The ever excellent Diamond Geezer points us to the new tfl figures on passenger numbers at London stations. His blog is here and the figures for the Underground are here.

Brixton LT stations is the third busiest Underground station outside Zone 1 but it's the growth that is really extraordinary. The annual figures for entries and exits since 2007 are as follows:

Year	  Million
2007	   20.6
2008	   20.9
2009	   20.9
2010	   21.3
2011	   22.5
2012	   24.8
2013	   27.2
2014	   29.4

That's a 43% growth over seven years but 38% growth over the last three. I guess the 2015 figures will be affected by the escalator work, although the determination of large numbers of people to use Brixton, whatever the difficulties, shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 20, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> The ever excellent Diamond Geezer points us to the new tfl figures on passenger numbers at London stations. His blog is here and the figures for the Underground are here.
> 
> Brixton LT stations is the third busiest Underground station outside Zone 1 but it's the growth that is really extraordinary. The annual figures for entries and exits since 2007 are as follows:
> 
> ...


Interesting stats.  Don't think that's 38% in last 3 years though.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 20, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me, my station (Totteham Hale) is up 54% from 2009-2014. The Victoria line really is running at full capacity nowadays.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 20, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Doesn't surprise me, my station (Totteham Hale) is up 54% from 2009-2014. The Victoria line really is running at full capacity nowadays.



And Brixton not even in top 10...

London's ten tube stations with the biggest percentage increase in passengers _(2009→2014)_
*1)* Heathrow Terminal 4 _(+333%)_ *2)* Stratford _(+120%)_ _*3)*_ Chesham _(+90%)_ _*4)*_ Canons Park _(+58%)_ _*5)*_ Tottenham Hale _(+54%)_ _*6)*_ Royal Oak _(+54%)_ _*7)*_ Kensington (Olympia) _(+53%)_ _*8)*_ Blackhorse Road _(+52%)_ _*9)*_ Wembley Park _(+51%)_ _*10)*_ Farringdon _(+51%)_


----------



## Ms T (Jun 20, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Doesn't surprise me, my station (Totteham Hale) is up 54% from 2009-2014. The Victoria line really is running at full capacity nowadays.


It really is bonkers. If I finish work at 6pm, there's a pretty good chance when I get to the tube (Oxford Circus) it will be closed due to overcrowding.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 20, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Interesting stats.  Don't think that's 38% in last 3 years though.


You're right - four years.


----------



## prunus (Jun 20, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Interesting stats.  Don't think that's 38% in last 3 years though.



No, 30.7%, but still, that's huge.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 20, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Thanks, Ed, for recording this. Brixton may be changing in [to me] a deeply unpleasant direction - but it's still a Top Place where we can still protest in the hope of better futures for all. And - so nice to meet Gramsci in the crowd! and CH1! to put faces to names etc etc. Anyway - thanks, Mike.


So Ed - will there be a post-demo party at the Albert tonight? I think the Thatcher's Dead party was my all-time best night out in Brixton like, ever.. ps - demo was good, and i managed to escape before the kettling / agro started - met some humblingly wonderful disability activists from up north...


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> So Ed - will there be a post-demo party at the Albert tonight? I think the Thatcher's Dead party was my all-time best night out in Brixton like, ever.. ps - demo was good, and i managed to escape before the kettling / agro started - met some humblingly wonderful disability activists from up north...


Not tonight, I'm afraid... but I shall probably be having a drink there later


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Not tonight, I'm afraid... but I shall probably be having a drink there later


heya Ed - i just walked into the Albert but didn't see yuo - another time! have a grand eve


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> heya Ed - i just walked into the Albert but didn't see yuo - another time! have a grand eve


Still busy sorting out the photos from today's demo! I'll be there much later for a well earned pint


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 20, 2015)

Another busy session at the Foodbank today - if you are able to donate then currently especially in need of coffee, cooking sauces (especially ones that match with rice!), tinned potatos, laundry powder, but any donations always very greatfully recieved.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 21, 2015)

Crown and Anchor was 99% Clapham tonight


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 21, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Crown and Anchor was 99% Clapham tonight


I thought it had been for a while...  can't remember last time I went there.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Crown and Anchor was 99% Clapham tonight


It'll be 100% when the new blocks in Robsart Street are opened.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Thanks, Ed, for recording this. Brixton may be changing in [to me] a deeply unpleasant direction - but it's still a Top Place where we can still protest in the hope of better futures for all. And - so nice to meet Gramsci in the crowd! and CH1! to put faces to names etc etc. Anyway - thanks, Mike.



Good to meet you as well.

It was a good turn out from Brixton. 

We all got split up when we had to get off at London Bridge Went with CH1 and met a few people I know on the way around. ( as Bank was closed). I was surprised at the big turnout. There were loads of people at Bank. Ages until we moved off. Bit of a long day in the end. So many people turned up that the march moved slowly.

It was a good atmosphere at the march with people of all ages. 

Goes to show that there are a lot of people who want something different. 

Noticed the Green party had a big presence. They are now the alternative to Labour.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2015)

If anyone is into real blasts from the past, Stewart Lansley former Ted Knight era Lambeth Labour councillor, now a Guardian journalist is giving a talk on "Divided Britain – The Impact of Rising Inequality" next Sunday http://conwayhall.org.uk/event/divided-britain-the-impact-of-rising-inequality/


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 21, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Good to meet you as well.
> 
> It was a good turn out from Brixton.
> 
> ...


Noticed that too with the greens.  They seem to be the only ones (actually maybe UKIP too) who seem to say what they think without trying to filter it for what they think sounds acceptable to the most people


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2015)

http://www.gofundme.com/xa2turw







Art Nouveau is under threat. It has been a place where local groups and artists have met. 

Its run by one of the people who were under threat of eviction in Guinness Trust. She has been generous in letting local groups use the place for meetings.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh yes! 






All-night tube service for Brixton set to start in September 2015


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.gofundme.com/xa2turw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was going to become an Eritrean restaurant?  That's what I was told ages ago by the owner.  Has that fallen through?  There never seems to be anyone in the cafe when I walk past.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2015)

Remember that dodgy curated account - "The latest Tweets from Lambeth (@LambethRR). Live Content Curated by top Lambeth influencers."?

They've just been suspended off Twitter. And look at the content the parasites were lifting http://r  ightrelevance.  com/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 22, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> I think the Thatcher's Dead party was my all-time best night out in Brixton like, ever...


Me too, hadn't had so much fun in decades
and it finally prompted me to join urban rather than just lurking.


----------



## Winot (Jun 22, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great for passengers, but it's worth having a read of the Union perspective:

http://wire.novaramedia.com/2015/06/4-reasons-its-kicking-off-on-the-london-underground/

(As ever with these things, it's difficult to know where the truth lies.)


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2015)

The Thatcher death party was fucking ace. I only regret not staying longer, thus missing the Ritzy billboard shenanigans


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's great for passengers, but it's worth having a read of the Union perspective:
> 
> http://wire.novaramedia.com/2015/06/4-reasons-its-kicking-off-on-the-london-underground/
> 
> (As ever with these things, it's difficult to know where the truth lies.)


Oh,  I understand the importance of the union's stance about this and will have no complaints if they come out against it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 22, 2015)

T & P said:


> The Thatcher death party was fucking ace. I only regret not staying longer, thus missing the Ritzy billboard shenanigans


Spelling it out on the board was great. Unfortunately lots of letters went missing and the Ritzy was really short of letters after that.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 22, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's great for passengers, but it's worth having a read of the Union perspective:
> 
> http://wire.novaramedia.com/2015/06/4-reasons-its-kicking-off-on-the-london-underground/
> 
> (As ever with these things, it's difficult to know where the truth lies.)


I worry about the state of the tracks - if its open all night when will they do maintenance, cleaning and checks on the tracks? 

It used to be very noisy on the tube after Stockwell because of the poor state of the old tracks. Has it improved or been fixed? I haven't been on the tube for ages as I usually get the bus.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2015)

I guess they've worked out they can do all the maintenance they need on five nights a week. So long as all the LU workers are looked after accordingly...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I worry about the state of the tracks - if its open all night when will they do maintenance, cleaning and checks on the tracks?



It's only 24h Friday and Saturday nights. Weekday nights it will be closed as usual. They've done a hell of a lot of track repair over the last 10 years or so, which is why the night tube is possible - the maintenance regime doesn't take as long now.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 23, 2015)

A 32 hour week for people who have to work nights is sensible and what we have been demanding for years, to no avail.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

Get yer t-shirts and support Save Cressingham Gardens! (Now available from A&C on Atlantic Road) 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...-and-support-cressingham-gardens-campaigners/


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 23, 2015)

We had our dinner in Kaff last night. It's very good and we were lucky to get a table it's so popular. On a Monday night. Fair play to them. Village is closed mind, but still.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We had our dinner in Kaff last night. It's very good and we were lucky to get a table it's so popular. On a Monday night. Fair play to them. Village is closed mind, but still.


Kaff is a great place. The owner does a lot of stuff to support the local community and their prices are hugely affordable too. He's worked really hard to make a success of a site that was for many years always doomed to failure. That said, come the weekend evenings and it's _aaaargh_!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Kaff is a great place. The owner does a lot of stuff to support the local community and their prices are hugely affordable too. He's worked really hard to make a success of a site that was for many years always doomed to failure. That said, come the weekend evenings and it's _aaaargh_!


10% off for brixton pounds too.  Is about the  only place I spend them.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

Thought this might be of use: 
Having mobile phone reception problems in Brixton? Check your network status here

GiffGaff/O2/Tesco data has been on the blink for ages around me.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Kaff is a great place. The owner does a lot of stuff to support the local community and their prices are hugely affordable too.


It was £6 a head for the food. The sharing platter is £15 but it's served on a plate roughly the size of a child's surf board. I was jealous of the people who got it next to us.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It was £6 a head for the food. The sharing platter is £15 but it's served on a plate roughly the size of a child's surf board. I was jealous of the people who got it next to us.


It is super cheap for an actual sit-down inside restaurant and the food is good. The coffee - although admittedly not the finest in Brixton - is also superb value at £2.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 23, 2015)

£2.30 for a very large, fresh orange juice at Kaff. Fave place in Brixton right now for a daytime soft drink.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> £2.30 for a very large, fresh orange juice at Kaff. Fave place in Brixton right now for a daytime soft drink.


I remember the good old days when you get a flash fried foie gras there.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> £2.30 for a very large, fresh orange juice at Kaff. Fave place in Brixton right now for a daytime soft drink.


If weather not nice maybe 
Garden in the trinno if it's nice


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm about to break some really fucking depressing news that has made me really angry. Fuck gentrification. 
Back soon


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## gdubz (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm about to break some really fucking depressing news that has made me really angry. Fuck gentrification.
> Back soon


Boom burger not going ahead? 

(Please don't ban me)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Boom burger not going ahead?
> (Please don't ban me)


I'd been thinking that. Looks very forlorn in there. Poster half falling down and all that.

I had been wondering about the internal décor. Thick wooden seats screwed down on industrial looking breeze blocks (one fractured).

Was it going to be industrial chic, or were they going to dress the blocks with covering materials?  Seems we will never know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> .......................  Seems we will never know.



Don't fret Joshy Boom is currently raking it in at  his pop up at the PIlton Pop Festival
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=921074627956547


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm about to break some really fucking depressing news that has made me really angry. Fuck gentrification.
> Back soon



Just saw it on Buzz. Rapacious landlord fucks!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just saw it on Buzz. Rapacious landlord fucks!


What a fucker.  Really sad news.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

Take a look at the latest  new thread in the forum


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Don't fret Joshy Boom is currently raking it in at  his pop up at the PIlton Pop Festival
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=921074627956547


Unlike Lexadon Boomburger's stite doesn't list up and coming projects, so the only cue appears to be the very neglected state of the shop. Looks like nobody has done anything to it for a couple of months.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just saw it on Buzz. Rapacious landlord fucks!


Who's the landlord? Back in the 1970s/80s it would have been LB Lambeth there probably. So does that mean it's now Golfrate?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

oh sorry editor - I know you liked it there.  

Does anyone know why Ichiban sushi has closed?  Is it simialar reasons?  I'm really sad about it.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh sorry editor - I know you liked it there.
> 
> Does anyone know why Ichiban sushi has closed?  Is it simialar reasons?  I'm really sad about it.


Pretty sure it was open just now.

Ah, yes:


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Pretty sure it was open just now.
> 
> Ah, yes:




oh thank goodness - I had heard it had shut down and was changing to something else...


RubyToogood


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh thank goodness - I had heard it had shut down and was changing to something else...
> 
> 
> RubyToogood



Massive shame about Kaff - I'll always remember Mrs mills there - a great night. Will they stay local, or has it all gone too crazy expensive now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

blameless77 said:


> Massive shame about Kaff - I'll always remember Mrs mills there - a great night. Will they stay local, or has it all gone too crazy expensive now?



you probably didn't mean to quote me but sorry, I wouldn't know this information at all.  I expect editor might be able to help.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2015)

Made a map of our street party on Saturday, July 4. Come if you can


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2015)

Camper vans .


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2015)

I think that big trailer has been moved up onto Upper Tulse Hill. Someone's painted a cock on it.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I think that big trailer has been moved up onto Upper Tulse Hill. Someone's painted a cock on it.



That's where it went! The owner did suggest he would do this.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That's where it went! The owner did suggest he would do this.


Tell him his cock-painting skills are woeful


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I think that big trailer has been moved up onto Upper Tulse Hill. Someone's painted a cock on it.


Doing their bit for local art.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2015)

Need an extra band for our street party if anyone knows one that is free on July 4. 

We have the full set-up with sound engineer and stage etc.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Need an extra band for our street party if anyone knows one that is free on July 4.
> 
> We have the full set-up with sound engineer and stage etc.


If you want to send me some guff, I can run a piece on the street party and include a line that a band is needed. Do they get paid?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> If you want to send me some guff, I can run a piece on the street party and include a line that a band is needed. Do they get paid?



Yes. £125 or thereabouts. Plus a pint and a burger.

Thanks. Will send you something over asap.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Yes. £125 or thereabouts. Plus a pint and a burger.
> 
> Thanks. Will send you something over asap.


For £125 a pint and a burger I'll happily sing the carols I learned at school. 

Pm if interested 

Ps - I've got a bit of flex in my rate


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> For £125 a pint and a burger I'll happily sing the carols I learned at school.
> 
> Pm if interested
> 
> Ps - I've got a bit of flex in my rate



Good point. I can play guitar - we should form a band.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 24, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Good point. I can play guitar - we should form a band.


Happy to split the money but the burger is all mine... folks are there to hear me sing after all


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

Three unmarked cop cars pulled over a car on Coldharbour Lane earlier. One cop had "LKTF" on his back. What does that stand for?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's a great place to put up a sign. Inspires real confidence.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Happy to split the money but the burger is all mine... folks are there to hear me sing after all



You can have the burger. I'll have the pint - sounds like a fair deal.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 24, 2015)

boohoo said:


> You can have the burger. I'll have the pint - sounds like a fair deal.


Done.

Start with "you are my sunshine" and finish with "little donkey"?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 24, 2015)

I can play the recorder.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Done.
> 
> Start with "you are my sunshine" ....


We played that with the Mrs Mills Exp so I know it very well


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> We played that with the Mrs Mills Exp so I know it very well



Like this but with more teeth?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I can play the recorder.



Ok. You're in too. You can share brixtonblade 's burger.

I can sing harmony.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Three unmarked cop cars pulled over a car on Coldharbour Lane earlier. One cop had "LKTF" on his back. What does that stand for?
> 
> View attachment 73155



No idea....did the OB have guns or tobacco?


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Need an extra band for our street party if anyone knows one that is free on July 4.
> 
> We have the full set-up with sound engineer and stage etc.




You could ask  ESE music? Jackos?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 25, 2015)

Not exactly Brixton.  But a heads up to anyone coming to Brixton via Streatham.  A motor bike has gone under a bus down by the new leisure center.  Total mess.  The road is closed.  Looks nasty.  Hope the rider is ok.  Judging by the state of the road,   I have my doubts.


----------



## Contrarian (Jun 25, 2015)

Is anyone going to the demo tomorrow....?

*Open letter from the Mental Health Resistance Network*
mentalhealthresistancenetwork@gmail.com


*MARCH ON STREATHAM JOB CENTRE – FRIDAY 26TH JUNE, 1.30 pm*

*MEETING POINT: STREATHAM MEMORIAL GARDENS, STREATHAM HIGH ROAD/ STREATHAM COMMON NORTH, LONDON SW16*

*STREATHAM JOB CENTRE PLUS: CROWN HOUSE, STATION APPROACH, LONDON SW16  6HW*

* A pilot project to bring CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy) into Job Centres starts at Streatham Job Centre Plus in June 2015.

* In the same month, Lambeth “Living Well Hub” for Community Mental Health Services is due to open in the same building.

*Mental Health Resistance Network is unhappy with these developments which are part of the government’s brutal “back to work” agenda.

*Mental Health Resistance Network has called a demonstration which will march on Streatham Job Centre on Friday 26th June.

*Mental Health Resistance Network is circulating an open letter to relevant individuals, charities and professional organisations stating our position and asking them to join us in our condemnation for these developments.

Mental Health Resistance Network is organising a demonstration to take place at Streatham Job Centre Plus on Friday 26th June 2015, protesting against the opening there of Lambeth’s principal community mental  health centre  (“Living Well Network Hub”) the following Monday.

Streatham Job Centre also, from June 2015, hosts the first pilot of the DWP’s scheme to provide psychological therapies – specifically Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) – at Job Centres for people suspected of having mental health problems. This is the first of ten pilot schemes in advance of a national project planned to begin in January 2016.

*We are calling on you/ your organisation to state your position on these issues, and we hope join us in our condemnation of these developments.*

As mental health service users, we are extremely unhappy with these developments. We deplore the government’s brutal “back to work” agenda, which is a front for cutting disabled welfare benefits for the most vulnerable. Mental health service users are understandably terrified of Job Centres and the threat of losing their benefits through Sanctions, or degrading and unfit-for-purpose Work Capability Assessments. With the main point of access to Community Mental Health services in Lambeth on the 3rd floor of a Job Centre, many of us will feel too frightened to ask for the help and services we need, and lose contact with services altogether.

Mental health service users are already reporting higher levels of fear, anxiety and anguish as a result of the increasingly difficult welfare benefits system, which is linked to an increasing rate of suicides. This situation will be exacerbated by the new developments.

We should not be put under pressure to look for work unless we feel capable. The competitive, profit-driven and exploitative nature of the modern workplace is not suitable for people whose mental health is fragile. But the location of the Network Hub at Streatham Job Centre put us under such pressure if we try to use mental health services.

Experts agree that CBT does not work for everyone; that psychological therapies are ineffective if they are forced on people; and that they need to take place in safe, unthreatening environments. We do not think making people have CBT at Job Centres will make anyone magically “fit for work.” We are concerned that people will be Sanctioned (i.e. have their benefits stopped) if they do not co-operate with this “therapy” either out of principle or because they are not well enough. “BACK TO WORK THERAPY” IS NO THERAPY AT ALL!

Additionally, we are concerned that this amounts to an extension of the coercive powers of the 1983 Mental Health Act amended 2007. Whereas at present people can only be forced into “treatment” under in-patient Sections of this Act or by Community Treatment Orders, making welfare benefits and by extension housing conditional on agreeing to psychological treatment broadens the principle of compulsion.

We condemn the involvement of  IAPT in this attempt to make people undergo “therapy” at Job Centres, which we believe goes against professional ethics. We are also unhappy that psychiatrists, occupational therapists, nurses, social workers and other mental health professionals are also expected to work at Streatham Job Centre, again compromising their professional ethics, and we call on individual staff and collective agencies representing them to publicly oppose this development.

For more information contact:

mentalhealthresistancenetwork@gmail.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Contrarian said:


> Is anyone going to the demo tomorrow....?


I was thinking of it - in fact I had got it into my head it was on Saturday, so good job you posted this.
*MARCH ON STREATHAM JOB CENTRE – FRIDAY 26TH JUNE, 1.30 pm*
The meet-up point is Streatham Memorial Gardens at 13.30.



Btw I was at a book launch yesterday at Goldsmiths yesterday and this very situation of CBT in Job Centres came up as an example.

*The Happiness Industry: How the Government and Big Business Sold us Well-Being*
by William Davies
Why are we so interested in measuring happiness?

What was a Buddhist monk doing at the 2014 World Economic Forum in Davos lecturing the world’s leaders on mindfulness? Why do many successful corporations have a ‘chief happiness officer’? What can the chemical composition of your brain tell a potential employer about you? In the past decade, governments and corporations have become increasingly interested in measuring the way people feel: ‘the Happiness index’, ‘Gross National Happiness’, ‘well-being’ and positive psychology have come to dominate the way we live our lives. As a result, our emotions have become a new resource to be bought and sold.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2015)

Some photos from Monday night's Folk Up session at the Queen's Head. It is such a lovely vibe there. 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...beer-at-the-queens-head-monday-night-folk-up/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 25, 2015)

Contrarian said:


> Is anyone going to the demo tomorrow....?
> 
> *Open letter from the Mental Health Resistance Network*
> mentalhealthresistancenetwork@gmail.com
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Will try to make it, hope I can get away from work on time. Its such an outrage!


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

I was at a talk by an analyst from TfL earlier. He said that the most common journey to be paid for by contactless debit / credit card is Brixton - Oxford Circus.

Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> I was at a talk by an analyst from TfL earlier. He said that the most common journey to be paid for by contactless debit / credit card is Brixton - Oxford Circus.
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested.



That is interesting.  I also saw a stat that the same number of people use Brixton tube as use Leeds railway station.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

The guy then asked if anyone could guess number two. Of course nobody got it, but it was Oxford Circus - Brixton and he didn't say number three.

Also, 12% of contactless journeys are from non UK countries with Italians making the highest proportion of that and Aussies number two.

He also said that the ticket checkers can't tell if you have tapped in, but that they can tell if your card is invalid for usage, eg expired, and they'll fine you. Their checker then will store your card number and check it back at the office. If they find you haven't paid, and you do this a few times, they'll blacklist you and your card won't work the gate in future. But it seems that there is potential for a few free journeys.


----------



## Norwoodité (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> He also said that the ticket checkers can't tell if you have tapped in, but that they can tell if your card is invalid for usage, eg expired, and they'll fine you. Their checker then will store your card number and check it back at the office. If they find you haven't paid, and you do this a few times, they'll blacklist you and your card won't work the gate in future. But it seems that there is potential for a few free journeys.



They can tell on the bus. The driver gives the inspector a list of card numbers.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2015)

So an oyster card stores data somehow but a contacless can only send the info back to the mothership at the moment of tapping in/out?

I've always wondered whether the magnetic stripes on train tickets are read-only or whether it's recorded on the ticket when you put it through a gate.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Norwoodité said:


> They can tell on the bus. The driver gives the inspector a list of card numbers.


Yeah, he said that the bus machine can download all the relevant card numbers onto the checker device. Also those where the card has been read but the transaction didn't go through, and those guys will be let off without a fine.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

How does a poster get a ban for a minute or so? And what was it for? I thought there was supposed to be a highly technical procedure? Is it the robots again?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> How does a poster get a ban for a minute or so? And what was it for? I thought there was supposed to be a highly technical procedure? Is it the robots again?


This is the Brixton forum. The feedback forum is over there ->


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> This is the Brixton forum. The feedback forum is over there ->


Fair dos.

Reposted here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/one-minute-ban.336112/


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

Car smash at x roads outside Tulse Hill Sainsburys. Both roads closed.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

Good news: 

Just talked to tony at house of bottles on coldharbour and when quizzed seemed to suggest the heat has been taken of them a bit. We had a quick chat about how Brixton was unrecognisable now. A genuinely lovely man.

Bad news:

Walked past the village and it was full of the same identikit twats as ever - barely an ethnic minority to be seen. But then, lots of people here prefer it that way. 

Brixton's dying, if you can't see it, you're one of them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

Contrarian said:


> Is anyone going to the demo tomorrow....?
> 
> *Open letter from the Mental Health Resistance Network*
> mentalhealthresistancenetwork@gmail.com
> ...


Piece about this in Guardian on online  http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jun/26/mental-health-protest-clinic-jobcentre-streatham 
There was a resonable and lively turn out to this - I'd say about 70 - 80 people. Nice to see you there CH1


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Walked past the village and it was full of the same identikit twats as ever - barely an ethnic minority to be seen. But then, lots of people here prefer it that way.



I don't think they do



> Brixton's dying, if you can't see it, you're one of them.



It's not dying, it's changing. It will change again. It has always changed.

For those of us who had no choice but to put up with Brixton through the shit times and deal with people who would look down their nose at the area, it feels harder to deal with when it becomes 'on trend' and those people who didn't like it now fall over themselves to hang out here.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> For those of us who had no choice but to put up with Brixton through the shit times and deal with people who would look down their nose at the area, it feels harder to deal with when it becomes 'on trend' and those people who didn't like it now fall over themselves to hang out here.


It feels that the outsiders who looked down at us during the hard times have now moved in, taken over and are still looking down at us.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh FFS. Come gawk at the poor people, while you graze on teeny little pricey snacks and imbibe £10 cocktails!



> The asparagus with brown butter and cheddar was so good I wanted to lick my plate... The atmosphere is quirky with a view of the infamous barrier block [--]





> One of the new kids on the block around Coldharbour Lane is The Shrub and Shutter; like a cocktail culture outreach programme from the capital’s wealthier areas, it’s bringing the latest trend in booze consumption to the masses cowering in the shadow of the fearsome Barrier Block. [--]


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Bad news:
> 
> Walked past the village and it was full of the same identikit twats as ever - barely an ethnic minority to be seen. But then, lots of people here prefer it that way.
> 
> Brixton's dying, if you can't see it, you're one of them.


I find if you never eat out or go to the Granville Arcade or to any pub that requires ID, Brixton looks fairly similar to 10 years ago.  Its not as scruffy as it was 20 years ago.  Try shopping for veg around the market or queuing in the credit union or getting an a bus at 7am, if you want to see diversity. 

Brixton's not dying. Whats with all this 'us' and 'them' shit anyway.  I don't think blaming the young people who can afford to go out to eat and drink, for all the changes in Brixton is very helpful.  I am worried that only rich people will be able to afford to live anywhere within zone 4, not just Brixton but all over the capital.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

Brixton Village isn't too vibrant these days. It's mainly beige.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It feels that the outsiders who looked down at us during the hard times have now moved in, taken over and are still looking down at us.



Let them. There will always be someone looking down on you. It's not nice but better to rise above it.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I don't think they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonsense, what were the shit times? When people from diverse backgrounds mixed, interspersed, had things in common? They were the good times, I remember them well.  The rest of your post is just balls, sorry. But check the like-rs, that says it all.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It feels that the outsiders who looked down at us during the hard times have now moved in, taken over and are still looking down at us.



It feels like those living through the 'hard times' are full of shit, tbh.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

Or maybe they just coukdnt deal with a genuinely multicultural area, which included drugs, street presence, and edginess. Me, I loved every second, and I'm a skinny cunt who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Nonsense, what were the shit times? When people from diverse backgrounds mixed, interspersed, had things in common? They were the good times, I remember them well.  The rest of your post is just balls, sorry. But check the like-rs, that says it all.



Oh dear lord.  Not this again. Do I have to wave my diversity credentials? I lived in Brixton from 1978 to the late 1990s and then return about 8 years ago.

We all perceived what is shit in a different way. The edgy dangerousness you might favour as an adult is not something I liked as a kid. And I don't like the way you associate it with a multicultural area - as if that makes it more likely to have drugs, street presence and edginess. Watch how you phrase things.

It's not like it was in the 1980s and now it's full of people who turned up in the 1990s claiming some kind of authenticity stake!!!


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Oh dear lord.  Not this again. Do I have to wave my diversity credentials? I lived in Brixton from 1978 to the late 1990s and then return about 8 years ago.
> 
> We all perceived what is shit in a different way. The edgy dangerousness you might favour as an adult is not something I liked as a kid. And I don't like the way you associate it with a multicultural area - as if that makes it more likely to have drugs, street presence and edginess. Watch how you phrase things.
> 
> It's not like it was in the 1980s and now it's full of people who turned up in the 1990s claiming some kind of authenticity stake!!!



And I don't like the way you make out it's somehow preferable to how it was even 10 years ago, because it fucking ain't. The character, soul, and cultural diversity is draining out by the day and of you can't see it... You never appreciated what made it great.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Or maybe they just coukdnt deal with a genuinely multicultural area, which included drugs, street presence, and edginess. Me, I loved every second, and I'm a skinny cunt who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


This sounds like another whos-more-brixton-than-who boys pissing contest.



shifting gears said:


> And I don't like the way you make out it's somehow preferable to how it was even 10 years ago, because it fucking ain't. The character, soul, and cultural diversity is draining out by the day and of you can't see it... You never appreciated what made it great.


This is a fucking city with millions of people, there has always been many ways of life here. We are from different backgrounds, cultures, upbringings, experiences, pains and pleasures. We dont all have to agree with you - it doesn't make us wrong. Have some fucking respect.

I always thought tolerance and a great deal of I-don't-give-a-toss attitude made London a great place to live. Live and let live.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> This sounds like another whos-more-brixton-than-who boys pissing contest.
> 
> 
> This is a fucking city with millions of people, there has always been many ways of life here. We are from different backgrounds, cultures, upbringings, experiences, pains and pleasures. We dont all have to agree with you - it doesn't make us wrong. Have some fucking respect.
> ...



Well I'm sorry you feel like I'm sniping; actually it's from the heart, and what I feel is the erosion of everything I loved about a place I called home. No longer, cos I can't afford to live there anymore, but of you think I'm dealing in cheap platitudes, so be it.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> And I don't like the way you make out it's somehow preferable to how it was even 10 years ago, because it fucking ain't. The character, soul, and cultural diversity is draining out by the day and of you can't see it... You never appreciated what made it great.



*weeps*

It's not preferable. I like the 80s version. I was at an ace primary school. And the adventure playground was brilliant and life was care free. My mum was very welcoming and the house was often full of lots of the local school kids. Happy memories. And then squatting in the 1990s - wow. So many good stories. Sitting in the secret gap in the wall drinking cans of beer. And even more recently sitting on the roof of Carlton Mansions with lovely co-op members drinking wine or watching the fireworks with my baby.

I have no time machine to get those different moments back. I've watch the soul get sucked out of different elements of Brixton for my whole life. It's not the place of my childhood or my twenties or thirties.  And some of that soul/cultural diversity is the absence of the squat scene, of the punks I observed in my childhood, of the absence of the kids I went to school with, many of them who live in Mitcham and the Heath because they didn't get a council place and Brixton was too expensive.

you see that big mural on the academy - that's my Brixton. And the mural in Slade Gardens Adventure playground - that is my Brixton. It is a very real memory - and no-one can have it. And no matter how many fancy incomers come in and screw the place up, my Brixton is my memories of adventures as a child and an adult.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

Great. But while it's colonised, raped and dismantled by people who have no such respect or knowledge of its legacy, you'll sit back and salute it. Well not me.

Apologies in advance for probable inappropriate use of 'raped'. But that's what came out of  my head first, so I'll stick with it and offer this disclaimer.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Well I'm sorry you feel like I'm sniping; actually it's from the heart, and what I feel is the erosion of everything I loved about a place I called home. No longer, cos I can't afford to live there anymore, but of you think I'm dealing in cheap platitudes, so be it.


I'm sorry you can't afford to live here. Why that means you have to be rude to Boohoo (who also can't afford to live here) I've no idea. Telling off other people who love/d this place at different times or for different reasons just shows you are a dick head.



shifting gears said:


> Great. But while it's colonised, raped and dismantled by people who have no such respect or knowledge of its legacy, you'll sit back and salute it. Well not me.
> 
> Apologies in advance for probable inappropriate use of 'raped'. But that's what came out of  my head first, so I'll stick with it and offer this disclaimer.


No one is saluting anyone here. Shut up with your fucking rape analogies you prick.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

Well fuck you and your lame apologies for how the place we seemingly both love became fucked and broken. So yeah fuck you too, you liberal do-gooder, cos I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna pretend otherwise


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Piece about this in Guardian on online  http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jun/26/mental-health-protest-clinic-jobcentre-streatham
> There was a resonable and lively turn out to this - I'd say about 70 - 80 people. Nice to see you there CH1


The demo was worthwhile and quite well attended. I think that only time will tell whether the location of the Living Well Hub in job centre offices works for service users. The motive seems to be cost driven, but at the very least highly insensitive - a PR disaster as far as Lambeth service users are concerned. I worry that these council NHS joint bodies are operating on a different planet and are so far up their own ass they have forgotten what empathy and compassion are all about. Added to which - given Lambeth's obsession with consultations - where was the consultation on this?

The Guardian article is very comprehensive - but the "NHS statement" quoted therein is confusing blather about which quangos/housing associations/voluntary bodies are supposed to be providing NHS mental health services in Lambeth.

I find it worrying that there is supposed to be some sort of crisis provision in Mosaic Clubhouse. I've never seen it - and getting into Mosaic is as difficult as getting out of prison, with cumbersome signing in procedures (so they can claim their funding, rather than for security reasons).

I notice that the Police are not mentioned in the statement about Lambeth Wellbeing Hub. Yet we get mental service users dying in police custody. Seems the Police are not encouraged to bring service users in crisis to SLAM hospitals or other facilities. They either take them to A & E (official policy) or hold them in the cells while they decide what to do. This is not acceptable in a civilised community.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> *weeps*
> 
> It's not preferable. I like the 80s version. I was at an ace primary school. And the adventure playground was brilliant and life was care free. My mum was very welcoming and the house was often full of lots of the local school kids. Happy memories. And then squatting in the 1990s - wow. So many good stories. Sitting in the secret gap in the wall drinking cans of beer. And even more recently sitting on the roof of Carlton Mansions with lovely co-op members drinking wine or watching the fireworks with my baby.
> 
> ...



Don't take the piss and weep on me , fuck you. You patronising cunt.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears  What am I meant to do? Bad mouth a few people on the internet?

What exactly is it's legacy? Explain.

And I'm not saluting anything or being passive about it. I believe we are going through one of the faster changes in London since the Victorian period (asides from WW2). I feel that the most important thing is support those being hit by various benefit cuts which are leaving them unable to pay their bills, feed themselves or their family. Yes, I am concerned that people are being pushed out of their community but you know, we survive. I'm more concerned about people starving or taking their own lives because they are struggling.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> shifting gears  What am I meant to do? Bad mouth a few people on the internet?
> 
> What exactly is it's legacy? Explain.
> 
> And I'm not saluting anything or being passive about it. I believe we are going through one of the faster changes in London since the Victorian period (asides from WW2). I feel that the most important thing is support those being hit by various benefit cuts which are leaving them unable to pay their bills, feed themselves or their family. Yes, I am concerned that people are being pushed out of their community but you know, we survive. I'm more concerned about people starving or taking their own lives because they are struggling.



Oh yeah I couldn't care less about that shit. It's all about me.

You patronising cunt.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Don't take the piss and weep on me , fuck you. You patronising cunt.



well, then stop being so angry. Listen. Moving out of Brixton will be alright. Be angry about the bigger picture. We need anger - but aiming it at me is a waste of that useful resource.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Oh yeah I couldn't care less about that shit. It's all about me.
> 
> You patronising cunt.



(((((shifting gears)))) It is all about you. 

Seriously - I have invited you for a visit to the suburbs. It's ace up here (and bits are loads more multicultural than Brixton)


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> (((((shifting gears)))) It is all about you.



Fuck off. You've got no fucking clue,  and if I ever meet you at some form of community action, I'll tell you that to your smug fucking face.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Well fuck you and your lame apologies for how the place we seemingly both love became fucked and broken. So yeah fuck you too, you liberal do-gooder, cos I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna pretend otherwise


Actually I recall there has never been a shortage of sexist dickheads in Brixton. 30, 20, 10 years ago or now. Some things never change. 

I understand your anger - but why direct it at the posters here? Choose some worthwhile targets. This is just fighting amongst ourselves.
And don't call me a liberal do gooder you prick. I'm mad as hell too. 




shifting gears said:


> Oh yeah I couldn't care less about that shit. It's all about me.
> 
> You patronising cunt.


 that rich coming from you.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Fuck off. You've got no fucking clue,  and if I ever meet you at some form of community action, I'll tell you that to your smug fucking face.



how do you know that? How do you know what I struggle with? I can't believe that you have any idea. Why throw that crap at me? I'm not doing it to you. I've having a sensible argument.

Chill out a bit please.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Actually I recall there has never been a shortage of sexist dickheads in Brixton. 30, 20, 10 years ago or now. Some things never change.
> 
> I understand your anger - but why direct it at the posters here? Choose some worthwhile targets. This is just fighting amongst ourselves.
> And don't call me a liberal do gooder you prick. I'm mad as hell too.
> ...



Brilliant. I'm a sexist dickhead now. 

As a lifelong supporter of woman's rights, gay rights, and genuine equality, I'm now a bigot.

Get fucked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> I'm a sexist dickhead..



At least you're honest.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Brilliant. I'm a sexist dickhead now.
> 
> As a lifelong supporter of woman's rights, gay rights, and genuine equality, I'm now a bigot.
> 
> Get fucked.



Please can you chill out. You have used particular language that could be misconstrued.

I have huge sympathy for you having to move from somewhere that you love. Now stop taking that angry emotion out on us.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The demo was worthwhile and quite well attended. I think that only time will tell whether the location of the Living Well Hub in job centre offices works for service users. The motive seems to be cost driven, but at the very least highly insensitive - a PR disaster as far as Lambeth service users are concerned. I worry that these council NHS joint bodies are operating on a different planet and are so far up their own ass they have forgotten what empathy and compassion are all about. Added to which - given Lambeth's obsession with consultations - where was the consultation on this?
> 
> The Guardian article is very comprehensive - but the "NHS statement" quoted therein is confusing blather about which quangos/housing associations/voluntary bodies are supposed to be providing NHS mental health services in Lambeth.
> 
> ...


No its no at all acceptable. Mentally ill people are really easy targets for the govt to get at. Is this the first instance of health services moving to DWP property, are they testing it in Lambeth first?  Let me know if you hear of more actions around this.
Haven't heard of Mosaic Clubhouse - where/what is it


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> At least you're honest.


Oh great, you're back.

At least we've got a warmongering backer for any western 'Interventions' back on board.

You thick as shit piece of scum.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Please can you chill out. You have used particular language that could be misconstrued.
> 
> I have huge sympathy for you having to move from somewhere that you love. Now stop taking that angry emotion out on us.


You are so gentle and tolerant, where do you get the energy boohoo? If he had said any of those things to me in a pub I'd have poured a drink on him by now, (not my drink obviously I'm not that mad) but having spent the afternoon shouting SHAME at a jobcentre in Streatham I'm a bit worked up.



shifting gears said:


> Brilliant. I'm a sexist dickhead now.
> 
> As a lifelong supporter of woman's rights, gay rights, and genuine equality, I'm now a bigot.
> 
> Get fucked.


really? I never would have guessed from your disrespectful language and attitude here. You sound more like a bully boy to me.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Oh great, you're back.
> 
> At least we've got a warmongering backer for any western 'Interventions' back on board.
> 
> You thick as shit piece of scum.



Stop with the abuse.

Go to bed. Have a sleep. It's the weekend tomorrow. Go for a stroll in the morning. Take a picnic. I can recommend rolling around in some grass on your own and looking at the blue sky and fluffy clouds. Makes you feel human. Find some peace. xx


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> You are so gentle and tolerent, where do you get the energy boohoo? If he had said any of those things to me in a pub I'd have poured a drink on him by now, (not my drink obviously I'm not that mad) but having spent the afternoon shouting SHAME at a jobcentre in Streatham I'm a bit worked up.



I'm not surprised you were mad in Streatham! We are living in strange times - we seem to be heading back to the Victorian period. Really worrying for those with mental health issues who aren't working or those who are but struggling.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Stop with the abuse.
> 
> Go to bed. Have a sleep. It's the weekend tomorrow. Go for a stroll in the morning. Take a picnic. I can recommend rolling around in some grass on your own and looking at the blue sky and fluffy clouds. Makes you feel human. Find some peace. xx



Do not fucking patronise me. Look into goldencitrones posting history before you offer up such vapid shite. 

He's a war apologist, a turncoat, and a rightly reviled poster on P&P. He's a worthless piece of shit on my shoe, despised by many, loved by few. May he rot in his own personal hell.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> No its no at all acceptable. Mentally ill people are really easy targets for the govt to get at. I
> Haven't heard of Mosaic Clubhouse - where/what is it



Effra Rd - great place http://www.mosaic-clubhouse.org


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Do not fucking patronise me. Look into goldencitrones posting history before you offer up such vapid shite.
> 
> He's a war apologist, a turncoat, and a rightly reviled poster on P&P. He's a worthless piece of shit on my shoe, despised by many, loved by few. May he rot in his own personal hell.



I'm not patronising you. I've not read Goldencitrones posts so I do not have an opinion on that.

I am just asking you to chill a little. Please. This is not patronising. This is being nice. Having a care. Something that our current society lacks.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Stop with the abuse.
> 
> Go to bed. Have a sleep. It's the weekend tomorrow. Go for a stroll in the morning. Take a picnic. I can recommend rolling around in some grass on your own and looking at the blue sky and fluffy clouds. Makes you feel human. Find some peace. xx



Nope, that's not patronising WHATSOEVER


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Nope, that's not patronising WHATSOEVER



It's not. Drop that face of anger. Come on. Drop your cynicism for a second. I even put kisses on the end as a niceness. And I am not a kisses person.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I'm not surprised you were mad in Streatham! We are living in strange times - we seem to be heading back to the Victorian period. Really worrying for those with mental health issues who aren't working or those who are but struggling.


I'm concerned by this govt concept of 'happiness index' the wooly minded mixing of ideas wellbeing + sickness benefits + unemployment - it seems to be taking the misery of being ill and poor and not only blaming us for it - but punishing us for it too with withdrawing benefits. I foresee a lot more mentally ill people on the streets and in police custody, and its not like Brixton doesn't already have this problem already.



snowy_again said:


> Effra Rd - great place http://www.mosaic-clubhouse.org


 I walk past there all the time and had no idea what it was.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm concerned by this govt concept of 'happiness index' the wooly minded mixing of ideas wellbeing + sickness benefits + unemployment - it seems to be taking the misery of being ill and poor and not only blaming us for it - but punishing us for it too with withdrawing benefits. I foresee a lot more mentally ill people on the streets and in police custody.



  The government's attitude is if you can't survive, it's not their problem. We are going back to the Victorian times.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 27, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I am just asking you to chill a little. Please. This is not patronising. This is being nice. Having a care. Something that our current society lacks.


I think the govt likes it when we direct our anger at each other instead of at them.  I think they are actively promoting it as official policy.  They like us fighting in the streets, then the Mail can call us scum and call britain 'broken'.



boohoo said:


> The government's attitude is if you can't survive, it's not their problem. We are going back to the Victorian times.



Sadly true. They don't want us to survive. They want us to fuck off and die quietly. Its so much worse than thatcherism now. The more we divide and fight each other the easier we are to rule.

Personally I think we should fuck the govt by showing RESPECT to each other. Respect and tolence are the very basics of the diversity. Lets support each other. Small acts of kindness and curtesy all round. I find it all over Urban forums, the kindness of unknown strangers on the net, but it seems to be scoffed at on this chit chat thread.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2015)

Respect to boohoo on this thread.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think the govt likes it when we direct our anger at each other instead of at them.  I think they are actively promoting it as official policy.  They like us fighting in the streets, then the Mail can call us scum and call britain 'broken'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen, I've got nothing against you, and through reading your posts over x amount of years, am 100% behind your general thrust, but realistically, the longer people sit around making well-meaning yet ultimately superficial posts the longer THEY are winning. I'm not trying to paint myself as some revolutionary (fuck, the irony), but 'the movement' simply had to get past these platitudes and move forward. 

The Poll Tax riots are the one to remember above all else. Remember when a street movement could actually sway, if not directly impact on the Scum's policies. This is the gist of why im so pissed - no amount of good intentions and well-meaning community spirit minded posts will count for dick..... For absolute dick, so let's weed out the scum who are onside, developers, landlords, and their ilk, expose them for the profiteering scum they are, and try and build something outside of their Gecko-sphere, cos whatever they try and tell you - THEY WANT YOUR MONEY.

so fuck them, fuck the horses they rode in on (alarming how accurate that analogy seems now), and let's try and tackle the real issue - how the poor people, me included, can even have a chance of staying put in th areas we love, have invested in, and would do anything to protect.

Enough nimbyism handwringing. A lot if us are fucked, let's stop trying to divert the blame from the cash-in cunt Brixton entrepreneurs - cos frankly, come the revolution, they're first up against the wall. No artisan excuses..... neckshot.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you American shifting gears?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Are you American shifting gears?



Are you a craven cunt teuchter 
Publish the "open" letter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

I was subject to the "open letter", I was mentioned more than any other username but they* said it wasn't about me.
*The UnnAMED cOLLECTIve"


boohoo said:


> Oh dear lord.  Not this again. Do I have to wave my diversity credentials? I lived in Brixton from 1978 to the late 1990s and then return about 8 years ago.
> 
> We all perceived what is shit in a different way. The edgy dangerousness you might favour as an adult is not something I liked as a kid. And I don't like the way you associate it with a multicultural area - as if that makes it more likely to have drugs, street presence and edginess. Watch how you phrase things.
> 
> It's not like it was in the 1980s and now it's full of people who turned up in the 1990s claiming some kind of authenticity stake!!!



You need to watch how you phrase "things" as well.
You do bully real good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Or maybe they just coukdnt deal with a genuinely multicultural area, which included drugs, street presence, and edginess. Me, I loved every second, and I'm a skinny cunt who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


You sound like one of those cringe worthy white people who liked to be associated with poverty and misery to make them seem edgy. You also sound like an abusive wanker.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Or maybe they just coukdnt deal with a genuinely multicultural area, which included drugs, street presence, and edginess. Me, I loved every second, and I'm a skinny cunt who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


Massive cringe from me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> You sound like one of those cringe worthy white people who liked to be associated with poverty and misery to make them seem edgy. You also sound like an abusive wanker.




You look like a big sock puppet.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Or maybe they just coukdnt deal with a genuinely multicultural area, which included drugs, street presence, and edginess. Me, I loved every second, and I'm a skinny cunt who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


Try raising kids around drug dealers and crack heads. "edginess". Cringe.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You look like a big sock puppet.


I thought you weren't coming back here?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> I thought you weren't coming back here?



You have showed no indication of thinking. Fuck off you right wing cunt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone know of any decent meditation and yoga classes in Brixton?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Does anyone know of any decent meditation and yoga classes in Brixton?


Apart from the £7 an hour ones which are beyond my pocket?  No, sorry.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Apart from the £7 an hour ones which are beyond my pocket?  No, sorry.



Quite. It can be expensive finding some peace! There is a free Monday meditation in Clapham. And free meditation in Streatham and West Norwood. They might point you in the direction of more free or cheap stuff.

http://www.shambhala.org.uk/

http://www.sahajayogalondon.co.uk/activities/meditation-in-south-london/

BigMoaner


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been up for 38 hours.
I'm drunk.
I did Critical Mass yesterday evening.
I'm not looking for a PB.
I had no intention of running today until i READ this shit.
I can't even walk straight.

I walk away from here and within a few days I'm better.
I'm gonna run today.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> <snip> I'm gonna run today.


You do that, just get plenty of water in you first.  At the risk of stating the bleedin' obvious, it's going to be a hot day.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

ach cheer up ffs brixton's on the turn but life can still be good. the money men and the wankers HAVE won but life goes on.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You need to watch how you phrase "things" as well.
> You do bully real good.



Actually this is a good point - I probably do come across a bit patronising than anything I would say in real life. If I wouldn't say it to someone's face in a pub, then it shouldn't be said on the boards.

And I have no intention of bullying. So sending you peace and love this morning. Put down the booze. Get some sleep. Then enjoy the beautiful weather. xx

And to shifting gears  - I'm sorry if I sounded patronising. I just mean to have a proper discussion without putting down your side of the story. I'm not into this 'being really angry' thing because without a decent outlet it can turn in on itself or be directed at the wrong people.

Peace and love to you both. xx


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 27, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Quite. It can be expensive finding some peace! There is a free Monday meditation in Clapham. And free meditation in Streatham and West Norwood. They might point you in the direction of more free or cheap stuff.
> 
> http://www.shambhala.org.uk/
> 
> ...


it was a joke. a shit one.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it was a joke. a shit one.



Internet fail. 

Still - useful info if people want it. London is still full of free stuff  - although it is possible that this will start to disappear (it is already).


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Are you American shifting gears?



No, I'm not.

I'd ask if you're a complete and utter helmet but we already know the answer to that one.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> You sound like one of those cringe worthy white people who liked to be associated with poverty and misery to make them seem edgy. You also sound like an abusive wanker.



Yeah well, you sound like a thick cunt.

So guess we're even.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ach cheer up ffs brixton's on the turn but life can still be good. the money men and the wankers HAVE won but life goes on.



Fuck off. You've got no fucking idea.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it was a joke. a shit one.



Yep it was a shit one, you're shit at serious, you're shit at jokes "you're shit and you know you are" - you probably know that one from your beloved millwall right? Which you also used to make shit jokes about. Bag o shit.


----------



## elmpp (Jun 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've been up for 38 hours.
> I'm drunk.
> I did Critical Mass yesterday evening.
> I'm not looking for a PB.
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Hahahahahaha



Laughing at man's misfortunes. Would expect that from you.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2015)

Did he mean he did crystal meth yesterday evening?


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

Actually I'd like to apologise for my behaviour on the boards last night. I was a bit pissed and pretty angry due to some personal shit I was trying to deal with.

So to anyone I was abusive to, I'm sorry. I will never go along with some of the hand-wringing liberal views I perceive here and I also think anger has it's place in the world, but taking it out on a few random interneters ain't exactly constructive.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the offers of help with bands for our street party on July 4

Confirmed:

Hobos
Fever Family
Ella and the Blisters
Brasstermind
DJ Steve Levene

And waiting on a couple of other options.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> No its no at all acceptable. Mentally ill people are really easy targets for the govt to get at. Is this the first instance of health services moving to DWP property, are they testing it in Lambeth first?  Let me know if you hear of more actions around this.
> Haven't heard of Mosaic Clubhouse - where/what is it


Don't know if this is the only example of Health Services or Mental Heath Services moving into DWP property. The comments on the run-up to this launch suggest it is.
Funnily moving health services into DWP property seems like the opposite of the Thatcher/Major era "community care" where services were moved out of hospitals into the community - allegedly to de-institutionalise them (though often in reality to enable the government to close hosptals and sell the sites - Tooting Bec and the old Lambeth Hospital in Kennington spring to mind).

Mosaic Clubhouse is at 65 Effra Road quite near central Brixton and the Effra Social. It is explicitly a resource for people with mental health issues, but operates on a self-referral basis. It has quite a strong bias towards tasks and work-related activities, courses etc covering clerical and manual work.

The Clubhouse model originates from New York in 1948, but this one in Brixton has only been operating since 1995 and was actually at 126 Atkins Road until about 5 years ago when it was given the 65 Effra Road premises. It seems that the original use of 65 Effra Road - the Effra Road Day Centre was considered by SLAM and Lambeth Council to be "failing".

There you are - brief potted history. If you want to see what they concern themselves with their Tweets can be found here: https://twitter.com/mosaicclubhouse


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Actually I'd like to apologise for my behaviour on the boards last night. I was a bit pissed and pretty angry due to some personal shit I was trying to deal with.
> 
> So to anyone I was abusive to, I'm sorry. I will never go along with some of the hand-wringing liberal views I perceive here and I also think anger has it's place in the world, but taking it out on a few random interneters ain't exactly constructive.



No need to apologise. Everyone could see you were acting completely out of character so it was obvious you didn't mean it. Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2015)

Rushy said:


> the 414's days are numbered


I see what you did there. 

Sad news though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Laughing at man's misfortunes. Would expect that from you.



I did 35 mins for 5km they all knew I was still in drink. elmpp is another sock puppet wanker.

teuchter Winot Rushy all you other little fuckers publish the "open letter" show the rest of the Board what a bunch of cunts you all are.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> No need to apologise. Everyone could see you were acting completely out of character so it was obvious you didn't mean it. Hope you have a nice weekend.



Oh I wasn't apologising to you. You're a complete and utter wanker. Have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 27, 2015)

Hopefully the mods will be in soon to clamp down on all the personal abuse.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Laughing at man's misfortunes. Would expect that from you.



What they want to do is undermine, to subjugate, to marginalise any kind of voice that might offer some content delivered with volume and they do so because these cunts are fundamentally weak; they are as weak as their political/economic mindset.

They get slapped down so easily by a working class drunk like me.
They can fuck right off.
At least some of them put up a fight, it's the passive aggressive fuckers that are the real cravens.
The wannabe peacemakers that love stirring shit but smell so clean, I'm a mother, I'm a lover, I want peace; fuck off.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter


Dexter Deadwood said:


> You want to write shit about me "engineering" my mothers death you little cunt.
> You fucking publish.



Go on publish your "open letter" that you that you excluded me from.
Publish your shit.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 27, 2015)

to everyone of every gender, sexuality and lifestyle, have a good Pride day.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm going to wear out the 'warning' button. The kind of personal abuse that's being thrown around is over the top. Will all guilty parties kindly stop. That also applies to the more subtle - but equally provocative and disruptive - digs and personal slurs.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Does anyone know of any decent meditation and yoga classes in Brixton?


http://www.brixtonbuddhistmeditation.org/Triratna_Brixton_Meditation/classes.html

Not been for a while but enjoy the classes here.  Behind the Hootenanny.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

For anyone interested there are a couple of architects at a stall on Station Road outside Craft consulting over masterplan changes to the markets.

Not a local firm and not a lot of local knowledge but very enthusiastic and looking for opinion of locals and those who shop in the market.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 27, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Actually I'd like to apologise for my behaviour on the boards last night. I was a bit pissed and pretty angry due to some personal shit I was trying to deal with.
> 
> So to anyone I was abusive to, I'm sorry. I will never go along with some of the hand-wringing liberal views I perceive here and I also think anger has it's place in the world, but taking it out on a few random interneters ain't exactly constructive.


Accepted. It's very easy to get angry on the internet, words without faces are easy to misconstrue. I quite enjoyed our ding dong and was able to get a few things of my chest - because I'm full of anger too but I'm trying to direct it elsewhere, which is very frustrating.  I feel like I did in 1980 when the future looked so bleak and hopeless and all the left fell out with each other.  I hope you weren't banned just because of this spat.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Accepted. It's very easy to get angry on the internet, words without faces are easy to misconstrue. I quite enjoyed our ding dong and was able to get a few things of my chest - because I'm full of anger too but I'm trying to direct it elsewhere, which is very frustrating.  I feel like I did in 1980 when the future looked so bleak and hopeless and all the left fell out with each other.  I hope you weren't banned just because of this spat.


He responded to my warning by apologising and asking for a ban for a week. Which seems entirely reasonable.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> He responded to my warning by apologising and asking for a ban for a week. Which seems entirely reasonable.


The modern day equivalent of falling on your sword


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it was a joke. a shit one.


But with some half decent unintended consequences.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had a couple of drinks at the Granville Market the last few weekends and up close Nuclear Dawn is looking knackered. Anyone know if there's any plans to restore it? I'm guessing BooHoo will know.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

boohoo said:


> The government's attitude is if you can't survive, it's not their problem. We are going back to the Victorian times.



We've been forced into social regression for at least the last 10 years, and arguably since the risible "Back to Basics" policies of the Major years.
I'd describe Cameron's shit-shower as being more "neo-Victorian" than Victorian, as they're not too fussed about 3rd sector involvement, whereas the government were a bit more involved back in Vicky's day. This lot wouldn't even agree to the paltry safety net of a "Poor Law".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think the govt likes it when we direct our anger at each other instead of at them.  I think they are actively promoting it as official policy.  They like us fighting in the streets, then the Mail can call us scum and call britain 'broken'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolerance is fine. Respect should be earned though, or it has no value.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Are you American shifting gears?



No, he isn't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Actually this is a good point - I probably do come across a bit patronising than anything I would say in real life. If I wouldn't say it to someone's face in a pub, then it shouldn't be said on the boards.
> 
> And I have no intention of bullying. So sending you peace and love this morning. Put down the booze. Get some sleep. Then enjoy the beautiful weather. xx
> 
> ...



Not to put too fine a point on it, some people will view your perpetual "peace and loveness", and your perpetual requests for others to be similarly-inclined, as a form of bullying. It can be perceived as "passive aggressive" behaviour, however odd that may seem to you.
Sometimes impolite, rude or downright abusive argument is *necessary*. It shouldn't be, but it is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Chilavert said:


> Hopefully the mods will be in soon to clamp down on all the personal abuse.


Including SpamMisery implying that Dexter Deadwood took crystal meth?
Won't happen, not least because some people are inveterate whiners about abuse (however mild), while others aren't. All that will happen is that those posters that have been reported will be disciplined, and the others will skate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The modern day equivalent of falling on your sword



Falling on your sword is somewhat more permanent.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not clued up sufficiently to do pictures, but if you're heading to Pride you can get free rainbow flag body painting at Craft.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, some people will view your perpetual "peace and loveness", and your perpetual requests for others to be similarly-inclined, as a form of bullying. It can be perceived as "passive aggressive" behaviour, however odd that may seem to you.
> Sometimes impolite, rude or downright abusive argument is *necessary*. It shouldn't be, but it is.


Personal attacks are not the same as being angry at injustice


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Personal attacks are not the same as being angry at injustice



I haven't claimed that they are, I'm merely pointing out that people may equally get annoyed by being preached to about how to be forbearing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 27, 2015)

fair enough


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Including SpamMisery implying that Dexter Deadwood took crystal meth?
> Won't happen, not least because some people are inveterate whiners about abuse (however mild), while others aren't. All that will happen is that those posters that have been reported will be disciplined, and the others will skate.



Really? From all of the stuff that went on last night, that's what you choose to focus on?!


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

Oi! You bunch of cunts. 

In the last few hours Peanut Monkey and I have posted information that would otherwise have prompted interaction rather than petty point scoring abuse.

[waves flag for attention /]

Perspective? Move on. There are other things that require attention.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Really? From all of the stuff that went on last night, that's what you choose to focus on?!



shifting gears has paid the price.
You, on the other hand...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Oi! You bunch of cunts.
> 
> In the last few hours Peanut Monkey and I have posted information that would otherwise have prompted interaction rather than petty point scoring abuse.
> 
> ...



This is Urban. "Moving on" is a very gradual process. Some posters still send Fridgemagnet to Coventry for The Great Post Cull, and that was 12-13 years ago!


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> This is Urban. "Moving on" is a very gradual process. Some posters still send Fridgemagnet to Coventry for The Great Post Cull, and that was 12-13 years ago!



Quite, but be careful not to miss intervening posts while having an interesting argument.  Is so easy to do.


----------



## gdubz (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, some people will view your perpetual "peace and loveness", and your perpetual requests for others to be similarly-inclined, as a form of bullying. It can be perceived as "passive aggressive" behaviour, however odd that may seem to you.
> Sometimes impolite, rude or downright abusive argument is *necessary*. It shouldn't be, but it is.


I've heard it all now. Someone tries to be nice but is somehow the devil.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> shifting gears has paid the price.
> You, on the other hand...



Shifting gears requested a self ban. Keep up grandad


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Shifting gears requested a self ban. Keep up grandad



Lost the funding for the bearings for me zimmer, but when I catch up with you you young whippersnapper..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

gdubz said:


> I've heard it all now. Someone tries to be nice but is somehow the devil.



If that's what you've taken from what I wrote, that's your problem, as is your tendency to hyperbole (I mean, "the devil"? Really?  ).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Shifting gears requested a self ban. Keep up grandad



I know he requested a self-ban. That he did makes no difference whatsoever to my point about the despicableness of your comment to Dexter.
Why not be a _mensch_ and admit that what you said was cuntish?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know he requested a self-ban. That he did makes no difference whatsoever to my point about the despicableness of your comment to Dexter.
> Why not be a _mensch_ and admit that what you said was cuntish?



I think it's mainly because I don't think it was c*ntish


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I think it's mainly because I don't think it was c*ntish


If you accused him of being on crystal meth, it most certainly was. Don't do it again. In fact, don't post up any personal abuse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I think it's mainly because I don't think it was c*ntish



I'm sure you don't.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> If you accused him of being on crystal meth, it most certainly was. Don't do it again. In fact, don't post up any personal abuse.



I didn't didn't accuse him of anything


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

Now I'm back at the computer this is a summary of what I discovered from conversation with architects in Station Road this morning:

Lambeth have a 5 year plan for the market. From what I gather the propsals involve rearranging the market stalls in Atlantic to a back-to-back arrangement into the center of the road, and various other bits and pieces elsewhere.  

Rearranging the market stalls in Atlantic strikes me as a good idea -it will free up space on the pavements and help the shops whose access is currently obstructed by market stall sprawl.

There didn't appear to be much change to station road.  The architects didn't seem aware of the issues relating to the farmers' market - not in their brief. The before and after drawings looked pretty much the same.

The Popes Road proposal struck me as a bit odd; it showed Popes Road as pedestrianised with a garden area in the middle, space designed on the basis that the shops on the west side had all been demolished to create the amenity space. That would include the south american butcher, and the shop next door that sells useful stuff.  Again the architects didn't seem to have a knowledge of any background.

The strangest thing IMO was the intention to make some sort of public park/seating area in the crossroads of Atlantic Road and Atlantic Lane, the intent being to make it a destination to sit and relax.  Not somewhere I'd choose to while away an afternoon...

Anyway, that's what i discovered. Investigate further if interested.


----------



## choochi (Jun 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> to everyone of every gender, sexuality and lifestyle, have a good Pride day.



We had a lovely day at Pride the first one we've taken our kids to. Very different experience but lovely all the same.


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2015)

Twattor Electric Lane rather than Atlantic Lane I assume?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> I've had a couple of drinks at the Granville Market the last few weekends and up close Nuclear Dawn is looking knackered. Anyone know if there's any plans to restore it? I'm guessing BooHoo will know.



Your answer here: https://londonmuralpreservationsociety.wordpress.com/2015/06/07/nuclear-dawn-mural-an-update/

If anyone is in Granville Market, can you make sure they aren't stashing rubbish up against the building. I went once and saw a fair amount of rubbish in the courtyard of Carlton Mansions. Hopefully it was just a one off.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> shifting gears has paid the price.
> You, on the other hand...



he choose to take a break. That's not exactly paying the price.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, some people will view your perpetual "peace and loveness", and your perpetual requests for others to be similarly-inclined, as a form of bullying. It can be perceived as "passive aggressive" behaviour, however odd that may seem to you.



so you are upset that I haven't sent you any love and peace or kisses. Hope you have enjoyed this beautiful day and it hasn't got too hot.

I get what passive aggressive means and you can read my post as Peace AND love or Peace and LOVE or PEACE and love or Peas and Luv or Peace and love (insert nasty laugh or even a cackle) or peace and love  (with a sympathetic sigh) or peace and love (in a mans voice) or peace and love (sung (Soprano or alto) or peace and love (sung in tenor) or ....

So overall to conclude in this post I am being a little silly. xxx



> Sometimes impolite, rude or downright abusive argument is *necessary*. It shouldn't be, but it is.



Yes - but on here where most of the time we have very little knowledge of the posters? We don't have close relationships with all of them if any of them at all.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

choochi said:


> We had a lovely day at Pride the first one we've taken our kids to. Very different experience but lovely all the same.


I caught the tube to Pride with this introverted chap...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Now I'm back at the computer this is a summary of what I discovered from conversation with architects in Station Road this morning:
> 
> Lambeth have a 5 year plan for the market. From what I gather the propsals involve rearranging the market stalls in Atlantic to a back-to-back arrangement into the center of the road, and various other bits and pieces elsewhere.
> 
> ...


The Popes Road thing was floated earlier on at the Brixton Central consultation. At that time it was part of a design to build a residential block where Tescos was (i.e. the south aAmerican butcher and the nick nack and soft furnishing shops). Under the tower block was to be retail and cafés etc - mirrored by similar retail and cafés in the arches under the high level rail line.

I went to the stall after you flagged it up this morning, but had no time to linger. One of the staff on the stall said all the information and the means to comment was on the Future Brixton website.

It looks like it's probably here: http://futurebrixton.org/brixtoncentral/take-a-look-at-the-proposed-street-market-designs/

Not sure what I am going to do about it - maybe consult others who were also involved in the original Brixton Central consultations such a Gramsci and High Definition


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 27, 2015)

Bit of a cry for help here - my lovely 20-sthg cousin is in London and asking me 'where can we go out dancing?' I'm past my dancing days, in truth - she's scored a flat at Vauxhall, she's with nice girlfriends,  obviously I already suggested Brixton, she wants 'beats' - anybody got any good advice please? thanks in advance


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2015)

Corsica studios

http://www.residentadvisor.net/club.aspx?id=2587


----------



## Dan U (Jun 28, 2015)

Places like Fire in vauxhall still do nights do, more drum and bass and old school I think


----------



## gdubz (Jun 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Popes Road thing was floated earlier on at the Brixton Central consultation. At that time it was part of a design to build a residential block where Tescos was (i.e. the south aAmerican butcher and the nick nack and soft furnishing shops). Under the tower block was to be retail and cafés etc - mirrored by similar retail and cafés in the arches under the high level rail line.
> 
> I went to the stall after you flagged it up this morning, but had no time to linger. One of the staff on the stall said all the information and the means to comment was on the Future Brixton website.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they said they wanted to knock down the toilets in Popes Road as well , so that they can have a new station entrance there.  The plans aren't specific on this but there is a vague comment about finding a place for loos but that is to be done under the "wider brixton plan".  So these guys can propose that a valuable amenity gets knocked down to make space for some plaza, then trust that Lambeth will put it back somewhere.....right. Interestingly, she had no idea what was to be done with the derelict office block behind the toilets (in the "wider Brixton") remit again, but the artist's impression of the new look station road shows a big old block right there.....

I think the electric avenue proposal looks good (though the cynic in me wonders whether the same traders would be retained, and on reasonable rent levels - though she assured me that people had tenure and couldn't be moved); not convinced about the popes road bit though.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> I'm pretty sure they said they wanted to knock down the toilets in Popes Road as well , so that they can have a new station entrance there.  The plans aren't specific on this but there is a vague comment about finding a place for loos but that is to be done under the "wider brixton plan".  So these guys can propose that a valuable amenity gets knocked down to make space for some plaza, then trust that Lambeth will put it back somewhere.....right. Interestingly, she had no idea what was to be done with the derelict office block behind the toilets (in the "wider Brixton") remit again, but the artist's impression of the new look station road shows a big old block right there.....
> 
> I think the electric avenue proposal looks good (though the cynic in me wonders whether the same traders would be retained, and on reasonable rent levels - though she assured me that people had tenure and couldn't be moved); not convinced about the popes road bit though.


You are right about that - but with Network Rail going one step forward and two steps back at best - In your dreams I would say! 

Maybe Pop Brixton could provide a loo block in a couple of containers when all the excitement dies down?


----------



## prunus (Jun 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Popes Road thing was floated earlier on at the Brixton Central consultation. At that time it was part of a design to build a residential block where Tescos was (i.e. the south aAmerican butcher and the nick nack and soft furnishing shops). Under the tower block was to be retail and cafés etc - mirrored by similar retail and cafés in the arches under the high level rail line.
> 
> I went to the stall after you flagged it up this morning, but had no time to linger. One of the staff on the stall said all the information and the means to comment was on the Future Brixton website.
> 
> ...



That appears to have been conceived and designed as a year 9 project.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You are right about that - but with Network Rail going one step forward and two steps back at best - In your dreams I would say!
> 
> Maybe Pop Brixton could provide a loo block in a couple of containers when all the excitement dies down?



Pop have a loo block which anyone can wander in and use. It's kept extraordinarily clean by the bloke who made the "if you don't know me you're not Brixton" gaff at the q&a.

The only flaw with that block is that when you use the urinal closest to the door, anyone looking out from the balcony at the top of the ramp up to the polytunnel, can see you. As I discovered when my girlfriend and her mate started wolf whistling. Classy girls.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Made a map of our street party on Saturday, July 4. Come if you canView attachment 73123


This looks like one impressive street party...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tolerance is fine. Respect should be earned though, or it has no value.


 Have I not earned any respect here? has boohoo not earned any respect here? 
I thought it was trust that had to be earned. I still maintain respect is essential in accepting diversity and treating other people with even the most basic level of respect has plenty of value, as anyone who has been spat at in the street, or worse, would tell you. 



ViolentPanda said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, some people will view your perpetual "peace and loveness", and your perpetual requests for others to be similarly-inclined, as a form of bullying. It can be perceived as "passive aggressive" behaviour, however odd that may seem to you.
> Sometimes impolite, rude or downright abusive argument is *necessary*. It shouldn't be, but it is.


That is a weird arguement. Sorry, I thought this was Brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chit-chat thread not the I-dont-live-in-Brixton-anymore-impolite-rude-and-abusive-argument thread?  

I like the info I find out on this thread but get really tired of men shouting at each other, mostly because they disagree on who to hate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Have I not earned any respect here? has boohoo not earned any respect here?




Was I talking about you or boohoo? I thought it was reasonably obvious that I was stating that in general respect has to be earned, or else it's worthless.



> I thought it was trust that had to be earned. I still maintain respect is essential in accepting diversity and treating other people with even the most basic level of respect has plenty of value, as anyone who has been spat at in the street, or worse, would tell you.



I think you're confusing tolerance and respect. Tolerance is what *everybody* deserves up until their lack of tolerance impinges into their behaviour toward others. I'd have no respect for someone gobbing on others in the street, but also wouldn't *expect* them to treat me with respect, because long experience with the hard right has taught me that 80-90% of them are unremitting in their hatreds/prejudices, and I suspect the same goes for homophobes, Islamophobes etc.  




> That is a weird arguement. Sorry, I thought this was Brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chit-chat thread not the I-dont-live-in-Brixton-anymore-impolite-rude-and-abusive-argument thread?



Show me where I've voiced a "don't live in Brixton anymore" sentiment, and I'll apologise for it. If you can't do so, then return the favour.



> I like the info I find out on this thread but get really tired of men shouting at each other, mostly because they disagree on who to hate.



Just a little thing, what with patriarchy, but if I posted "...get  really tired of women shouting at each other" in a similar context, I would *rightly* be called a patronising sexist shitbag. Why not use the neutral "poster" instead?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just a little thing, what with patriarchy, but if I posted "...get  really tired of women shouting at each other" in a similar context, I would *rightly* be called a patronising sexist shitbag. Why not use the neutral "poster" instead?



But it is mainly men on here shouting at each other. She didn't say that women don't shout at each other in different spaces (they do that). Just on this thread it is mainly men.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> But it is mainly men on here shouting at each other. She didn't say that women don't shout at each other in different spaces (they do that). Just on this thread it is mainly men.


And then there are the tricoteuses.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> But it is mainly men on here shouting at each other. She didn't say that women don't shout at each other in different spaces (they do that). Just on this thread it is mainly men.



I'm only aware of the biological sex of those posters who choose to reveal they're male or female. I don't assume (because that'd be daft) that someone is male or female by the tone of their comments, so I'm sometimes unaware whether it's a man or a woman shouting the odds. Should I assume that as "on this thread it is mainly men" that anyone who *is* shouting the odds is a bloke?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm only aware of the biological sex of those posters who choose to reveal they're male or female. I don't assume (because that'd be daft) that someone is male or female by the tone of their comments, so I'm sometimes unaware whether it's a man or a woman shouting the odds. Should I assume that as "on this thread it is mainly men" that anyone who *is* shouting the odds is a bloke?



I don't assume by someone's tone either. But this thread is mainly men. I will go and count. I am off to see the dinosaurs so later on..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I don't assume by someone's tone either. But this thread is mainly men. I will go and count. I am off to see the dinosaurs so later on..



That's no way to talk about our Parliamentarians! 

Crystal Palace Park?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Was I talking about you or boohoo? I thought it was reasonably obvious that I was stating that in general respect has to be earned, or else it's worthless.
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing tolerance and respect. Tolerance is what *everybody* deserves up until their lack of tolerance impinges into their behaviour toward others. I'd have no respect for someone gobbing on others in the street, but also wouldn't *expect* them to treat me with respect, because long experience with the hard right has taught me that 80-90% of them are unremitting in their hatreds/prejudices, and I suspect the same goes for homophobes, Islamophobes etc.



You quoted my comment about tolerance and respect which was aimed at a poster I perceived as being disrespectful to boohoo, not at you. I don't think I'm confused about tolerance or respect at all - I want both - I don't think we really disagree about this in general.



> Show me where I've voiced a "don't live in Brixton anymore" sentiment, and I'll apologise for it. If you can't do so, then return the favour.


 Your posts were quoting from last nights ding dong (with shifting gears who said he doesn't live here) and my replies were in relation to that, but you knew that surely. Sorry, I know the estate where you live (and I really hope you can continue to do so.)



> Just a little thing, what with patriarchy, but if I posted "...get  really tired of women shouting at each other" in a similar context, I would *rightly* be called a patronising sexist shitbag. Why not use the neutral "poster" instead?


I did say men shouting at each other, not as any slip of pronoun - but because I perceived many male posters being very aggressive, abusive and in my opinion quite macho in their postings. I am sexist its true, but not a lesbian separatist anymore, hey I'm trying to be more tolerant.  This isn't about your posts - but about the thread in general. I don't expect the Brixton forums to be as caring as knobbing and sobbing - but it has been like walking into a bar brawl around here at times with abuse and punches thrown about carelessly.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2015)

Respect is more important than tolerance. I don't mean respect in the sense of admiration. Yes, admiration has to be earned. But respect in the sense of having due regard for the feelings and rights of others. That should be a starting point. 

Tolerance is not enough. It implies underlying discord.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Respect is more important than tolerance. I don't mean respect in the sense of admiration. Yes, admiration has to be earned. But respect in the sense of having due regard for the feelings and rights of others. That should be a starting point.
> 
> Tolerance is not enough. It implies underlying discord.



Life *is* "underlying discord". It's sad, but it's a fact. A life without underlying discord is a wonderful ideal, but lets not pretend that we're any of us socially and/or ethically advanced enough to be able to achieve that ideal.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 28, 2015)

Someone in real life said something about there being a LGBT History walk being organised in Brixton - anyone know about it?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's no way to talk about our Parliamentarians!
> 
> Crystal Palace Park?



yes - it's the Crystal Palace Overground festival this weekend. We also did a local history tour of Anerley. 

Right I have done some counting.

13 posters on this thread are definitely women, 22 are definitely men, I have 27 unknowns (all though I have a fair idea with a few of them).

The 27 unknowns tend not to post so often hence I don't know so much about them.

So they also tend not to be the shouty ones.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Someone in real life said something about there being a LGBT History walk being organised in Brixton - anyone know about it?





> LOOKING AT PLACES WHERE THINGS HAPPENED. DEMOS! STRIKES! RIOTS! SQUATS!
> 
> * MEETING PEOPLE AND LINKING TO STUFF WE CAN DO NOW
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2015)

Ekcovision is now opening a week later on 2nd July, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 29, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Your answer here: https://londonmuralpreservationsociety.wordpress.com/2015/06/07/nuclear-dawn-mural-an-update/
> 
> If anyone is in Granville Market, can you make sure they aren't stashing rubbish up against the building. I went once and saw a fair amount of rubbish in the courtyard of Carlton Mansions. Hopefully it was just a one off.


Thanks. Do you know how much a restoration would cost?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Burst watermain at Kennington Park Road apparenly -affecting SE1, SE5, SE11, SE17, SE24, SW8, SW9, SW19.

At times like these one curses Lord Two-Jags Prescott who promoted boiler scrappage salesmen who also scrapped cold water storage tanks for combi boilers.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2015)

*A message from Thames Water*

*SE1, SE5, SE11, SE17, SE24, SW8, SW9*
*No Water and Low Pressure*
Message last updated: Monday 29 June 2015 - 11.11AM.

We apologise to customers in the SE and SW areas who may have no water or low pressure.

This is due to a burst on one of our larger water mains in Kenington Park Road, SE11.

We are currently on site assessing the situation.

Kenginton Park Road is currently closed in both directions between Kenington Oval and Kenington Station, diversions are in place.

We apologise for any inconvenience this cause.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 29, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/28/london-the-city-that-ate-itself-rowan-moore?CMP=fb_gu

Lots of mention of Brixton in this article. Makes for depressing reading.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/28/london-the-city-that-ate-itself-rowan-moore?CMP=fb_gu
> 
> Lots of mention of Brixton in this article. Makes for depressing reading.


Utterly depressing. 


> Take, for example, a row of railway arches in Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road, Brixton, south-west London, where shops serve the various needs of the area’s communities: fish, Afro-Caribbean hair products, budget carpets, a pawnbroker, a Mediterranean delicatessen that still has the awning installed in the 1970s, when it was Greek-run, but which serves just as well the current management, which is of Portuguese descent. It is run by José Cardoso, whose father took over the shop in 1990. “The fishmongers are in their third generation,” he says. “Some of the businesses have been here for 20, 30 or 40 years.”
> 
> His shop, he says, serves everyone “from the white middle class buying Parma ham and olives” to “immigrants getting day-to-day stuff and green coffee”. Yet, like the others in the arches, he has been given notice to quit by Network Rail so that it can renovate them, a process that it says will take a year or more, with the offer of £7,000 compensation and no right to return. The arches don’t obviously need renovation, apart from some repairs to the external brickwork. Cardoso’s shop works just fine as it is. There is every reason to think that the plan is to turf out the existing tenants so that higher-paying businesses can move in: chains and more pretentious and exclusive shops.
> 
> Cardoso doesn’t know where he will go. He is thinking of becoming a taxi driver. If he manages to find another place, the rent will be much higher. “We would have to go upmarket,” he says. “It would exclude a whole section of our customers and force them to buy in the chain supermarkets.” His and his staff’s livelihood, a piece of the area’s social fabric and a shop that sells extremely good products without the flummery and expense that accompanies many high-end delis will, together with the other vital businesses in the arches, disappear.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

Stop selling property to people who don't even fucking live in the country!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

Must live here


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 29, 2015)

Lots of buses around Oval, to and from brixton are being diverted.
Lovely day for a paddle though


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Lots of buses around Oval, to and from brixton are being diverted.
> Lovely day for a paddle though



Guess that'll be why we've got no water coming out of the taps.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 29, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Guess that'll be why we've got no water coming out of the taps.


Yes, there's more info on Crispys thread in London forum. This is just up the road from where the water main burst up through the tarmac near the old childrens hospital, just a few months ago, so I think it's probably from the same water main.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 29, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Thanks. Do you know how much a restoration would cost?



Not cheap - and dependent on how much people do some work for free or at a discount. I would say start at £10K.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> And then there are the tricoteuses.


 I've only just got around to looking up what that means.





Very Appropriate! 

And a small reminder that stitch and bitch still meet every Wed from 8ish in the Effra Social


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 30, 2015)

We just had an offer for a house accepted in Walthamstow. So I guess we're gentrifiers being forced out by gentrification.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 30, 2015)

Forget crack squirrels. I have been clearing out my shed and they have eaten holes in two things. An almost full bottle of meths and a half full plastic petrol container.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2015)

.......just wanted to apologise for starting one of, if not THE worst 
ever "news rumour and general chat threads".
July thread here......... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-july-2015.336218/


----------

